# Obnova Slovenska



## seem

Už dlho som rozmýšľal že založím toto vlákno. Tak dnes som sa konečne odhodlal. 

*Prečo "Obnova Slovenska"?* 

Slovensko sa mení, možno si to neuvedomujeme, možno tvrdíme že nie. Naša krajina sa mení každým dňom. Začnime si všímať svoje okolie a sledujme ako sa to pomaly deje.

*O čom?* 

V tomto vlákne môžme spolu diskutovať hlavne o menení rázu a tváre Slovenska. Či už ide o úplnú zmenu charakteru nejakého miesta, alebo len malé a dobré vylepšenie. O tom ako sa mení Slovensko. Či už to bude krásne upravená predzáhradka vášho suseda, nové chodníky v obci alebo meste, námestia, nová výsadba, rekultivácia parkov, rekonštrukcie a výstavba budov ktoré sú prínosom, nové námestia, šport, odych a turizmus, rýnky, uličky, nový mobiliár okolo vás.

*Niečo na inšpiráciu:*

_Hamuliakovo_



















_Slovenský Grob_



















_Dohňany_



















_Rozhľadňa Veľká Homoľa_










_Trnava_










_Drienčany_



















_Stará Bystrica_










_Rusovce_










_Púchov_




























_Blatnica_





































*PS:* 

Obrázky z rôznych kútov Slovenska som pokradol z celého internetu.  

Neviem či bude o toto vlákno záujem. Momentálne študujem (aj) rebranding a celkom ma to začína baviť. ; )


----------



## zaq-

Dobry thread.

Kvoli rovnovahe a vyvazenosti je vhodne, aby sa tu postovali aj pozitivne spravy. :cheers:

Nielen kritika, alebo nezmyselne mokre sny.
Pozitivne realne spravy tu doteraz chybali.

Odo mna @Seem, preto velke plus. :applause:


----------



## johnnyy

aby sa to tu nezmenilo na centralny thread, kde sa bude postovat kazda nova vystavba a nadstavba rodinneho domu... ale vela stastia.. mne sa to paci.. som zvedavy ako to pojde dalej

pridam este napr. taky prvy slovensky orloj - Stará Bystrica


----------



## cibula

Suhlasim, dobry napad.
Seem, prosim ta, mohol by si k tym fotkam podoplnat aj miesta kde to je pripadne nejako strucne napisat o co v tej konkretnej obnove islo. Ak je to mozne ofc.
Vdaka.


----------



## seem

zaq- said:


> Dobry thread.
> 
> Kvoli rovnovahe a vyvazenosti je vhodne, aby sa tu postovali aj pozitivne spravy. :cheers:
> 
> Nielen kritika, alebo nezmyselne mokre sny.
> Pozitivne realne spravy tu doteraz chybali.
> 
> Odo mna @Seem, preto velke plus. :applause:


Samozrejme budeme diskutovať aj o tých negatívách reps. čo by mohlo byť ešte lepšie, architektúra atď. 

ale som rád že som ta potešil ; )



johnnyy said:


> aby sa to tu nezmenilo na centralny thread, kde sa bude postovat kazda nova vystavba a nadstavba rodinneho domu... ale vela stastia.. mne sa to paci.. som zvedavy ako to pojde dalej
> 
> pridam este napr. taky prvy slovensky orloj - Stará Bystrica


Ak bude tá nadstavba pekná a bude rešpektovať architektúru okolitých stavieb nevidím dôvod prečo nie. Ani ja ale nechcem aby sa tu postovali rôzne random obrázky z celého Slovenska.

Kedysi to bolo že vraj ešte gýčovejšie, lebo bolo za tým orlojom vidieť budovu ZŠ. Teraz už ten gýč aspoň ladí. 

Aj ja by som rád pridával fotky, len že asi až v lete. Kto môže, tak len do toho! :cheers:



cibula said:


> Suhlasim, dobry napad.
> Seem, prosim ta, mohol by si k tym fotkam podoplnat aj miesta kde to je pripadne nejako strucne napisat o co v tej konkretnej obnove islo. Ak je to mozne ofc.


Boli to len príklady, ale ok dopíšem.


----------



## misko

hm, fajn.

ja len tolko, ze na ten respekt by si si radsej mohol zvolit iny priklad, ako ten od ali18.

to je totiz pseudorespekt. tym domom naopak ublizuju.
1. tie stity su same osebe omyl. takto sa v danej oblasti nestavalo a tie domy na tie stity ani nie su usposobene, takze tie "nadstavby" z toho strasne kricia - je to proste, akoby bratia cesi povedali "kockopes"
2. tie stity sa snazia splynut, ale kedze zdaleka to nie je dotiahnute do detailu, tak naopak degraduju aj tu povodnu cast stavby.
3. a najhorsie. tie domy su naschval robene tak, aby vyzerali ovela "romantickejsie" ako predtym.
rem koolhaas o tom pise: "domy sa obnovuju do krasy, ktorou nikdy neoplyvali".
to je velmi nebzepecne. dalsie generacie totiz uz nebudu ten rozdiel schopne rozpoznat, vlastne tym vytvarame klamstvo, zdanie. deformujeme historiu.

mimoto v ziline je to naozaj tragedia. okrem stitovych nadstavieb nad korunne rymsy na namesti tam v 90tych rokov celkom znicili fantasticky objekt povazskej agrarnej a priemyselnej banky od Vecseia s Wienwurmom. ten barak mal byt pamiatka. prezil celu totalitu, aby bol nakoniec nahradeny nejakym indiferentnym gycovym pseudohistorizujucim zufalstvom.
viz:







vs.









cim nehovorim, ze neexistuju stavby a dostavby v hist. prostredi, ktore s nim koresponduju a maju respekt, ale toto co si poslal je proste _zlo_
ako priklad dam:
rafael moneo - radnica v murcii:
http://www.archiweb.cz/buildings.php?action=show&id=824
Cino Zucchi - residencny dom D v benatkach:
http://www.archiweb.cz/buildings.php?type=&action=show&id=33


----------



## misko

este aby sa nehovorilo ze len pindam.
nevidel som samozrejme zdaleka vsetko, ale zdaleka najlepsia uprava verejneho priestranstva na slovensku mi pride uprava divadelneho namestia v Martine:








ani neviem, kto je autor - miestni ma iste doplnia.


----------



## seem

^^ Netuším



misko said:


> hm, fajn.
> 
> ja len tolko, ze na ten respekt by si si radsej mohol zvolit iny priklad, ako ten od ali18.
> 
> to je totiz pseudorespekt. tym domom naopak ublizuju.
> 1. tie stity su same osebe omyl. takto sa v danej oblasti nestavalo a tie domy na tie stity ani nie su usposobene, takze tie "nadstavby" z toho strasne kricia - je to proste, akoby bratia cesi povedali "kockopes"
> 2. tie stity sa snazia splynut, ale kedze zdaleka to nie je dotiahnute do detailu, tak naopak degraduju aj tu povodnu cast stavby.
> 3. a najhorsie. tie domy su naschval robene tak, aby vyzerali ovela "romantickejsie" ako predtym.
> rem koolhaas o tom pise: "domy sa obnovuju do krasy, ktorou nikdy neoplyvali".
> to je velmi nebzepecne. dalsie generacie totiz uz nebudu ten rozdiel schopne rozpoznat, vlastne tym vytvarame klamstvo, zdanie. deformujeme historiu.
> 
> cim nehovorim, ze neexistuju stavby a dostavby v hist. prostredi, ktore s nim koresponduju a maju respekt, ale toto co si poslal je proste _zlo_
> ako priklad dam:
> rafael moneo - radnica v murcii:
> http://www.archiweb.cz/buildings.php?action=show&id=824
> Cino Zucchi - residencny dom D v benatkach:
> http://www.archiweb.cz/buildings.php?type=&action=show&id=33


Tvar tých štítov by mal byť replika ak sa nemýlim. Nie je to najlepší príklad, určite sa dajú nájsť aj lepšie.


----------



## johnnyy

Ing. Arch. Richard Lichý, Ing. Arch. Dušan Maňák, Ing. Arch. Martin Pavelek a Ing. Arch. Roman Trizuliak (boli dokonca nominovany na "Cenu Dušana Jurkoviča" v roku 2002 za budovu MILLENIUM)

ale vzdy som si myslel, ze to je Ing. Arch. Igor Klein (predposledny projekt medzi referenciami) 
btw: toto je Igor Klein.. kto by to o nom povedal 

edit: ak tomu spravne chapem.. klein robil namestie.. a ti styria robili informacne centrum (opravte ma ak sa mylim)

edit2: teraz citam o tej ziline ... na margo toho vsetkeho.. bol to Slotov napad.. ma tam byt (resp. spoju rezidenciu)


----------



## misko

seem said:


> Tvar tých štítov by mal byť replika ak sa nemýlim. Nie je to najlepší príklad, určite sa dajú nájsť aj lepšie.


replika coho? mozno niektore domy mali stit, ale tie z 19teho storocia, ktore si poslal na (aliho) obrazku urcite nie. nad korunnou rimsou nikdy nie je stit. moze byt atika alebo strecha, nie stit. prve tri vpravo mozno niekedy v gotike posledne. po dalsich prestavbach uz urcite nie.
neverim, ze v ziline by architekti 19teho storocia takuto vec nevedeli. ovladat anticke tvaroslovie bolo v tom case nieco ako abeceda.


----------



## seem

^^ Naozaj neviem, viac krát sa to tu na fóre spomínalo že to sú repliky. 

Našiel som iba pohľadnicu zo začiatku minulého storočia - Fő Tér - 










Medzi moje obľúbené sa radí aj Župné námestie v BA - 



Favorit said:


> *mixed update, 2.6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revitalizácia Župného námestia s novou výsadbou a opraveným osvetlením


----------



## johnnyy

aka bola ta zilina pekna ... ach
k tym stitom 18. storocie


----------



## zaq-

johnnyy said:


> Ing. Arch. Richard Lichý, Ing. Arch. Dušan Maňák, Ing. Arch. Martin Pavelek a Ing. Arch. Roman Trizuliak (boli dokonca nominovany na "Cenu Dušana Jurkoviča" v roku 2002 za budovu MILLENIUM)
> 
> ale vzdy som si myslel, ze to je Ing. Arch. Igor Klein (predposledny projekt medzi referenciami)
> btw: toto je Igor Klein.. kto by to o nom povedal


Romana Trizuliaka poznam.
Bojuje v Irsku, mimochodom, bol o nom clanok aj v Irish Times.

Inac, rumor has it, ze to namestie Martincanom zaplatil Slota.
A to ako odmenu za prestahovanie urcitych ,,neprisposobivych'' rodin zo Ziliny do Martina. 

Martincania, co je na tom pravdy?


----------



## seem

zaq- said:


> Inac, rumor has it, ze to namestie Martincanom zaplatil Slota.
> A to ako odmenu za prestahovanie urcitych ,,neprisposobivych'' rodin zo Ziliny do Martina.
> 
> Martincania, co je na tom pravdy?


Hovorilo sa o tom dosť.  

Hlavne sa ale zdvihla kritika proti modernej podobe nového korza. 

A niečo (aj) pre teba milan. :cheers:


----------



## johnnyy

zaq- said:


> Inac, rumor has it, ze to namestie Martincanom zaplatil Slota.
> A to ako odmenu za prestahovanie urcitych ,,neprisposobivych'' rodin zo Ziliny do Martina.


pocujem prvy krat :lol: lepsie ako ti dvaja z rally


----------



## zaq-

Vdaka @Seem. :cheers:

Ani som nevedel, ze nejaka TV Oravia existuje. :nuts:


----------



## KLEPETO

*Seem*
Tie Rusovce z toho prvého setu fotiek mi tam nesedia. Tá ulica bola rekonštruovaná len kvôli výstavbe kanalizácie začiatkom 90-rokov. Ostatné ulice v takom stave nie sú. 
Za obnovu skôr pokladám rozsiahle reko námestí a veľkých uličných celkov poprípade dôležitých ulíc v mestách poprípade dedinách. 
Teším sa na ďalšie fotky z rôznych kútov Slovenska ako to v nich opeknelo. Pokiaľ budem mať so sebou na bicykli foťák tak pofotím aj ja niečo zaujímavé.


----------



## Detonator789

Výborné vlákno, dúfam, že nezapadne prachom :cheers1:


----------



## seem

@Klepeto - Toto vlakno sa mozme bavit o hocicom co meni tvar nasej krajiny. Ci uz to je rekonstrukcia nejakeho namestie, zachovavanie vidieckeho razu nejakej obce alebo aj nezvycajne ciste mesto/dedina.

@ Som rad ze sa (aj tebe) ti paci. Trocha som sa obaval ze ho bude vela ludi pokladat za nepotrebne. 

este nejake spravy - 

*Mesto Levoča chce tento rok začať s rekonštrukciou Námestia Majstra Pavla*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok-3572.html



> Obnova hlavného levočského námestia bude jednou z investičných priorít mesta v tomto roku. "Mali sme začať už v októbri – novembri 2010. Finančné prostriedky z Európskej únie na prvú etapu rekonštrukcie máme, lenže žiaľ, verejné obstarávanie sa zaseklo na Úrade pre verejné obstarávanie," uviedol pre SITA primátor Levoče Miroslav Vilkovský. Primátor predpokladá, že s rekonštrukciou prvej časti námestia začnú v tomto roku.
> 
> 
> V rámci rekonštrukcie Námestia Majstra Pavla je naplánovaná obnova južnej časti námestia. Súčasťou obnovy bude modernizácia inžinierskych sietí, ciest a chodníkov. Po rekonštrukcii by mal z námestia zmiznúť asfalt a nahradiť by ho mali čadičové kocky. "Námestie dostane pôvodný historický ráz," uviedol Vilkovský. Rozpočet prvej etapy rekonštrukcie námestia je vo výške 1,5 milióna eur. Spolufinancovanie projektu mestom Levoča predstavuje päť percent oprávnených nákladov projektu.


*Pri Východoslovenskom múzeu upravia parčík s mini skanzenom*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok-3537.html&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0



> Súčasťou investičných projektov Košického samosprávneho kraja (KSK) v rámci projektu Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry je pokračovanie rekonštrukcie Východoslovenského múzea v Košiciach s celkovým nákladom 3,8 milióna eur. Projekt sa týka najmä rekonštrukcie exteriérov.
> 
> 
> Zámerom projektu je vzájomné prepojenie interiéru a exteriérov múzea a vytvorenie mini skanzenu. Ako uvádza materiál, ktorý schválilo zastupiteľstvo na svojom decembrovom rokovaní, v pláne je rekonštrukcia oplotenia a parkovej zelene s doplnením parkového verejného osvetlenia, revitalizácia priestranstiev za historickou budovou, vybudovanie verejného bezplatného podzemného parkoviska.


----------



## radeoNko

v Leviciach sa toho za posledne roky zmenilo vela, ja pridam zatial len toto
Ten kriz vidno z velkej dialky ;-)


----------



## wuane

cibula said:


> Suhlasim, dobry napad.
> Seem, prosim ta, mohol by si k tym fotkam podoplnat aj miesta kde to je pripadne nejako strucne napisat o co v tej konkretnej obnove islo. Ak je to mozne ofc.
> Vdaka.


Tak skusim Seemovi trochu pomoct,kedze mam jeden z jeho obrazkov v podstate pod nosom.Velka Homola(po Modransky Kugel(z nemciny  ) ) je jeden z najvyssich vrchov Malych Karpat a ma vysku 709 mnm.Je sopecneho povodu a nachadza sa v lokalite Piesok (Zochova chata),ktora je meistnou castou mesta Modra.

Rozhladna je vysoka 22m a jej umiestnenie je skutocne unikatne,pretoze za dobreho pocasia je z nej vidiet Alpy.

Neda mi nespomenut autora celeho projektu,je nim pan Ruzek,najvyznamnejsi slovensky znackar turistickych chodnikov.

Je to krasny vylet,ci uz z Modry alebo z Pezinka,nenarocna tura,pre vypadnutie z BA uplne idealne.V blizkosti sa nachadza aj prirodny ukaz Traja jazdci,uplne zabludene skaly uprostred stromov.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

vzdy ked som na Slovensku si tam vybehnem. nieco podobne mate aj nad modrou na kukle... ale ta rozhladna je nizsia. na obe sa da dostat celkom v pohode aj na bicykli.


----------



## KLEPETO

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> vzdy ked som na Slovensku si tam vybehnem. nieco podobne mate aj nad modrou na kukle... ale ta rozhladna je nizsia. na obe sa da dostat celkom v pohode aj na bicykli.


Tak veru na bicykli sa toho v Malých Karpatoch dá pojazdiť veľa. Moje najkrajšie zákutie sú ale Medené Hámre nad Borinkou čo je malý krasový útvar s malou tiesňavou Strmina. No proste všetko je v tých Malých Karpatoch malé, ale je tu naozaj všetko čo inde na Slovensku a dokonca na jednom mieste. Snáď len nejaký vodopád by sa nám tu zišiel.


----------



## seem

Takto nejako si predstavujem kvalitné rekonštrukcie domov na vidieku. :cheers:

Motores Hájniková žena, Horná ves - 




























Vlkolínec, aj keď toto je asi skôr replika -


----------



## marish

*Mlyn Klepáč*



> Po dlhých tridsiatich rokoch devastácie ožíva v týchto dňoch známy mlyn Klepáč na Železnej studienke v Bratislavskom lesoparku. Mlyn prevádzkuje Združenie Klepáč a jeho dvere sú pre verejnosť už otvorené.


(19.6.2009)





































zdroj: http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...ie-este-potrebuje-podporu.html?page_id=125219


----------



## wuane

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> vzdy ked som na Slovensku si tam vybehnem. nieco podobne mate aj nad modrou na kukle... ale ta rozhladna je nizsia. na obe sa da dostat celkom v pohode aj na bicykli.


Ano este jedna rozhladna je pri obci Dubova,na kopci Kukla,ale ta je fakt malicka.Tato Modranska je omnoho vyssia a aj ta konstrukcia je uplne niekde inde.Ale da sa spravit v pohode vylet z jednej rozhladne na druhu.Take 3 hodinky su to.


----------



## seem

@Wuane, na žiadnej z tých rozhľadní som nebol. Mám čo dobiehať, po krajine ich je veľa. 

Mlyn Klepáč je úžasný. :cheers:

Jedna fotka z flickru-


----------



## eMKejx

seem ta fotka nema chybu teda jednu malinku, cervenu.... to auto, inac super a chvalim tu "opravu" dufam ze to v tomto trheade bude len napredovat, secko co tu je som ani nevedel ze mame ...


----------



## KLEPETO

Ten Klepáč sa im teda podaril z tej ruiny. Škoda, že sa nezachovala väčšina z tých deviatich mlynov.


----------



## johnnyy

^^^^OT: mas pravdu.. mal tam byt voz z konmi.. a ani ta horolezecka stienka tam nemusela byt 

aby som len kraviny nepisal tak skusim toto (neviem ci to tu patri.. ale je to zrevitalizovanie uzemia a doposial tam chodi vela ludi.. mamicky z detmi hehe )
ak to sem nepatri... tak to deletnem
      

(Slotova iniciatíva ↑↑↑ ------ Harmanova iniciatíva ↓↓↓ (+ obcianske zdruzenie Preles))

a blizko je aj lanovy park  + dalsie fotky


----------



## KLEPETO

Dá sa aj toto pokladať za revitalizáciu a skrášlenie okolia.


----------



## Detonator789

seem said:


> Takto nejako si predstavujem kvalitné rekonštrukcie domov na vidieku. :cheers:


V takom Taliansku maju talianske zastavy na kazdom dome, na Slovensku dost obvykly pripad. Cim to je, nacionalizmus ?


----------



## marish

*partizanska luka*

ja este v bratislavskom lesoparku ostanem:










http://www.partizanskaluka.sk/

Schéma výletného miesta Partizánska lúka po rekonštrukcii (JPEG, 1.3 MB)



























zdroj: http://www.sportove-centrum.sk



























zdroj: http://sportoviska.zoznam.sk









zdroj: http://www.sme.sk


----------



## marish

*kacin*

a dotretice tiez prirodu: 


















zdroj: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5345302/kacin-oficialne-odovzdali-ludom.html


















zdroj: http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...-otvoria-tam-lesnicke-dni.html?page_id=158557


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Kto ma chut si urobit Myjavske kolecko na bicykli, vrele odporucam:

*Pozrime sa cez hranice z výšky*



> Mesto Myjava spolu s obcou Brestovec a cezhraničným partnerom - moravskou obcou Javorník realizuje v rámci výzvy Programu cezhraničnej spolupráce SR - ČR 2007 - 2013 projekt s názvom "Pozrime sa cez hranice z výšky". Ide v ňom o vybudovanie troch turistických rozhľadní, veží, ktoré budú stáť na vrchu Hrajky v miestnej časti Turá Lúka, na vrchu Poľana nad Brestovcom a nad Javorníkom. Prvá veža na Hrajkoch je už takmer hotová a jej výška je 10,11 m. Nachádza sa pri cykloodpočívadle a pamätníku dvanástich evanjelikov popravených po tzv. turolúckej vzbure. Ďalšie dve veže budú mať výšku 21 m a mali by byť hotové do konca októbra tohto roku. Celková hodnota projektu, ktorý partneri realizujú od marca 2009, je viac ako 199 000,- €, pričom dotácia z fondov EÚ a štátneho rozpočtu je vo výške viac ako 166 000,- €. Projekt je zameraný na podporu infraštruktúry cestovného ruchu v prihraničných regiónoch a veže po svojom sprevádzkovaní poskytnú návšetvníkom a turistom pekné výhľady na kopaničiarsky a horňácky región, na časť Bielych Karpát a Myjavskej pahorkatiny.
> 
> Pohľady na vyhliadkovú vežu na vrchu Hrajky, Myjava - miestna časť Turá Lúka:


http://www.myjava.sk/pozrime-sa-cez-hranice-z-vysky/


----------



## KLEPETO

Partizánska lúka a Kačín sú jedny z mála rozumných investícií, ktoré sa realizovali za Ďurkovského. Na iné si už akosi pri tých jeho aférach akosi nespomeniem.


----------



## seem

Svätý Jur za posledné roky veľmi zmenil svoju tvár. Veľa domov sa zrekonštruovalo, podobne ako námestie. 





































A trochu stratil svoj vidiecky ráz -


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Nechysta sa nahodou obnova namestia v Modre?


----------



## wuane

^^ale ano.Podobne ako metro v Bratislave.:bash:
Pravda je ale taka ,ze na naozaj serioznu reko treba spravit obchvat mesta.A ten sa slubuje taktiez uz desatrocia.Takze nastala situacia ze ciastkovu rekonstrukciu nechcu robit,lebo ´´ved sa bude robit obchvat´´ a potom sa spravi oprava namestia.Zacarovany kruh,pretoze na druhej strane,ovela dolezitejsi a aj pre Modranov prospesnejsi je obchvat Pezinka,takze ten sa asi bude robit skor.Takze keby bolo na mne,asi by som isiel do ciastkovej rekonstrukcie s tym,ze by sa z namestia nevylucila doprava.

Za poslednu dobu sa tu v podstate len vydlazdili chodniky,kupila nejaka mobilna zelen a par laviciek,a ocistila sa socha L.Stura,ktora teraz sice pekne svieti na bielo,ale dlho nebude kedze okolo nej 5m denne prejde 100 kamionov.Ta socha je tu teraz na ociach,ale zasluzila by si dostojnejsie miesto veru.

Mensou nadejou je ale nove vedenie mesta,ktore pozostava z novej richtarky-architektky a richtar friendly omladeneho zastupitelstva,kde teraz sedi naozaj par inteligentnych perspektivnych mladych poslancov,tak hadam sa veci pohnu.


----------



## seem

wuane said:


> ^^ale ano.Podobne ako metro v Bratislave.:bash:
> Pravda je ale taka ,ze na naozaj serioznu reko treba spravit obchvat mesta.A ten sa slubuje taktiez uz desatrocia.Takze nastala situacia ze ciastkovu rekonstrukciu nechcu robit,lebo ´´ved sa bude robit obchvat´´ a potom sa spravi oprava namestia.Zacarovany kruh,pretoze na druhej strane,ovela dolezitejsi a aj pre Modranov prospesnejsi je obchvat Pezinka,takze ten sa asi bude robit skor.Takze keby bolo na mne,asi by som isiel do ciastkovej rekonstrukcie s tym,ze by sa z namestia nevylucila doprava..


A z akého dôvodu je nevyhnutné vylúčiť dopravu? Aj keby ju chceli, v čom je problém jednoducho zrekonštruovať námestie a potom už len 4m pás cesty? :nuts:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

hmm obchvat pezinka sa mal robit niekedy v 2007/8 a zatim nic.


----------



## wuane

seem said:


> A z akého dôvodu je nevyhnutné vylúčiť dopravu? Aj keby ju chceli, v čom je problém jednoducho zrekonštruovať námestie a potom už len 4m pás cesty? :nuts:


No podla mna minimalne tranzitna doprava do historickeho centra,pamiatkovej rezervacie,do hradbami obkoleseneho jadra mesta nepatri.A nastastie si to uvedomuje viacero ludi.Prem na by skutocna obnova bola keby sa doprava vylucila uplne a spravila sa pesia zona,okryl sa potok a nejak zrevitalizoval priestor pred sochou L.Stura.
A problem je v tom ze ked tam je doprava,tak tam je aj staticka doprava.Modra v sucastnosti nema skutocne namestie,ale jedno velke betonove parkovisko.


----------



## seem

wuane said:


> No podla mna minimalne tranzitna doprava do historickeho centra,pamiatkovej rezervacie,do hradbami obkoleseneho jadra mesta nepatri.A nastastie si to uvedomuje viacero ludi.Prem na by skutocna obnova bola keby sa doprava vylucila uplne a spravila sa pesia zona,okryl sa potok a nejak zrevitalizoval priestor pred sochou L.Stura.
> A problem je v tom ze ked tam je doprava,tak tam je aj staticka doprava.Modra v sucastnosti nema skutocne namestie,ale jedno velke betonove parkovisko.


Samozrejme aj ja si myslím že tam nepatrí, ale z akého dôvodu sa do teraz nemohlo zrekonštruovať námestie? Keby vylúčili statickú dopravu a nechali len hlavné cesty tak to môže byť ok. Poprípade aj po dostavbe obchvatu by to tak mohlo ostať. 

A tento môj post by to mohol byť tiež - 



> A JaT ma na stránke novinku - centrum Jasnej (v pods. Demänovej) a Tatranskej Lomnice. Aj napriek všetkým výhradám ktoré mám proti nim je to čo robia v Tatrách vynikajúce oproti tomu čo by sa mohlo stať ako napr. v Donovaloch.
> 
> http://www.tmr.sk/developerske-projekty.html
> 
> *Jasná -
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Výsledkom bude vytvorenie chýbajúceho centra v lyžiarskom stredisku s nákupným korzom a vytvorením apres ski aktivít, aby stredisko žilo aj po lyžovačke.
> 
> Projekt zahŕňa *250 apartmánov* troj- a štvorhviezdičkového štandardu (celkom 12 734 m2), 250 podzemných parkovacích miest, 2 520 m2 retailových priestorov (obchody, služby, reštaurácie, kaviarne, bary, lekárne a pod.), wellnesy, fitnessy, kaderníctva, atď. Celková zastavaná plocha bude viac než 6000 m2 a celková plocha areálu bude 26 000 m2.* V súčasnosti vlastníme stavebné povolenia na všetky tieto projekty.* Po dokončení projektu bude zahájený následný predaj apartmánov, komerčné priestory ostanú vo vlastníctve TMR a spolu so 100 apartmánmi budú prenajímané. Projekt Centrum Jasná je aktuálne vo fáze územného plánu zóny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mne osobne sa to celkom páči. Rozhodne lepšie ako to čo vzniklo na Donovaloch. uke:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tatranská Lomnica -
> *
> 
> 
> 
> TMR je vlastníkom 36 200 m2 v Tatranskej Lomnici a má zámer túto plochu rozdeliť na 31 samostatných developerských projektov, ktoré budú realizované investormi tretej strany. TMR vybuduje infraštruktúru a jednotlivé pozemky so stavebnými povoleniami predá. Celý projekt bude zahŕňať 297 apartmánov v troj- a štvorhviezdičkovom štandarde, wellness, fitness, kaderníctva a pod., 6765 m2 plochy pre obchody, služby, reštaurácie, kaviarne, bary, lekárne a služby požadované klientami a obyvateľmi Vysokých Tatier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nový článok z HN - http://hnonline.sk/firmyafinancie/c1-49554510-ministerstvo-financnici-mozu-stavat-korzo
Click to expand...


----------



## misko

hm. zas musim mat vyhrady.
v slovenskych horach cely cas vznikali vacsinou kvalitne stavby. uz za prvej republiky, kedy tu stavali prevazne vysoke vrstvy s vkusom, ale ja neskor. po vojne a v sedemdesiatych rokoch kedy prebiehali dve vlny rozvoja.

specialne by som upozornil na veci ako hotel srdiecko od Ferdinanada Capku.
zacitujuem z Architektura Slovenska v 20tom storoci - Dulla, Moravcikova:


> Zilinsky architekt F. Capka postavil cely rad architektonicky kvalitnych horskych stavieb charakteristickeho stylu (v Malej Fatre, Vysokych a Nizkych Tatrach). Vychadzal s tradicnych horskych stavieb a stastne transformoval prvky, ktore...dokazal zapojit do architektonickeho vyrazu tradicne materialy (drevo, kamen), clenenie otvorov a hmot tak, ze vytvoril harmonicke dielo, ktore sa velmi dobre zapojilo do svojho prostredia.


ale v tatrach sa stavali aj dalsie dobre veci, obzvlast pred MS70. napriklad skokanske mostiky, hotel FIS - co je absolutna pecka, ktora sa nam rozpada pred ocami - a mnohe dalsie.

ten disneyland na vizoskach od JaT tazko vobec nazvat architekturou. to je cisty omyl. gyc, potemkinovska dedina, ktora prebera eklekticky vsetky prvky od ruskych kostolov po alpske budky a vznika akysi pseudoromaticky paskvil.

argument, ze je to lepsie ako na donovaloch (co naozaj je) by som od teba necakal. medzi slepymi je aj jednooky kralom. ale inak je furt kripel (pardon - zdravotne postihnuty). toto nie je obnova tatier, ale naopak ich nicenie.


----------



## seem

misko said:


> ten disneyland na vizoskach od JaT tazko vobec nazvat architekturou. to je cisty omyl. gyc, potemkinovska dedina, ktora prebera eklekticky vsetky prvky od ruskych kostolov po alpske budky a vznika akysi pseudoromaticky paskvil.
> 
> argument, ze je to lepsie ako na donovaloch (co naozaj je) by som od teba necakal. medzi slepymi je aj jednooky kralom. ale inak je furt kripel (pardon - zdravotne postihnuty). toto nie je obnova tatier, ale naopak ich nicenie.


Tie samotné domy mi pripadajú ok, jedne ten sklon strechy mi tam pripomína Alpy (znaky Alpskej architektúry sa imo dajú v Tatrách určite tolerovať viac ako Goralskej) a čo mi tam tak výraznejšie vadí je tá vežička a iné divné prvky. 

K tej potemkinovej dedine - dnes obdivujeme Tatranskú architektúru ale na svoju dobu boli tie stavby tiež celkom nie aktuálne. 

Nie že by tá architektúra u mňa mala nejaké sympatie ale podľa mňa je to v poriadku, kompromis aby sa vyhovelo aj turistom a odolalo sa gýču. Žiaľ inak to ani nikdy nebude. 

*A ešte niečo čo sa týka aj nás - *

z cyklu Ta naše povaha česká - Nepořádek po česku

"Proč nemůžeme dohnat ve vzhledu a čistotě bavorské a rakouské vesnice."

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/porady/1100627928-ta-nase-povaha-ceska/408235100011013/video/


----------



## seem

Betliar vyzerá celkom čisto a upravene. Aspoň z týchto obrázkov.


----------



## seem

Takýto "podnikatelia" ničia Slovensko. :bash:

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5790255/zemplinske-imperium-mikulasa-varehu.html

Len zopár na ukážku uke:


----------



## eMKejx

to je akoze na parkovisku alebo pred nejakym podnikom? nic to nemeni na tom ze tie sosky ci co to je je tam poriadne nevkusne


----------



## KLEPETO

eMKejx said:


> to je akoze na parkovisku alebo pred nejakym podnikom? nic to nemeni na tom ze tie sosky ci co to je je tam poriadne nevkusne


Ono "pán podnikateľ" Vareha je celkovo kráľ nevkusu. hno::nuts:


----------



## seem

Keď sa prejdete po našich mestách a dedinách, nemôžete si nevšimnúť ako zle a nevkusne sa rekonštruujú budovy. Najhoršie je že veľa starých vidieckych domov sa počas minulého storočia (teda hlavne počas normalizácie) veľmi radikálne prestavalo. Okná sa vybúrali, zdvojnásobila sa ich veľkosť, dom dostal pre to obdobie typickú brizolitovú omietku a novú krytinu, zvyčajne strieborný/červený plech alebo škridlu (čo bol ten lepší prípad). Aj veľa kostolov, radníc atď. prešlo rekonštrukciami, nie až tak zásadnými, ale mnohým doteraz ostala plechová strecha (napr). Veľa z takýchto stavieb sa zle rekonštruuje, musím žiaľ povedať, že čím východnejšie na SVK, tým je to horšie. Akurát som náhodou našiel nejaký fajn príklad dobrej rekonštrukcie kostola -

"Románsky kostolík sv. Jána Krstiteľa v Sedmerovci – Pomínovciach z 12. storočia.
Patrí k najstarším stavebným pamiatkam na Slovensku. 
Skrytý vedľa cesty medzi Nemšovou a Pruským pri Ilave. 
Kostol v Pominovci v roku 1965 vyhlásili za kultúrnu pamiatku."










ešte s rozbitou omietkou - 










vivo.sk


----------



## Ondro

No neviem, mne sa ten kostolík páči viac s rozbitou omietkou :colgate: teda na fotke. Dodáva mu to taký nádych staroby, dejín, historickosti, osamelosti a romantickosti. S novou omietkou vyzerá, ako väčšina rekonštrukcií, umelo. Románske kostolíky v celku vyzerajú lepšie v šedých farbách, zarastené popínavými rastlinami a s machom obalenými vyblednutými strešnými krytinami.


----------



## seem

Ondro said:


> No neviem, mne sa ten kostolík páči viac s rozbitou omietkou :colgate: teda na fotke. Dodáva mu to taký nádych staroby, dejín, historickosti, osamelosti a romantickosti. S novou omietkou vyzerá, ako väčšina rekonštrukcií, umelo. Románske kostolíky v celku vyzerajú lepšie v šedých farbách, zarastené popínavými rastlinami a s machom obalenými vyblednutými strešnými krytinami.


Tá omietka získa za chvíľu patinu a bude to fajn.


Premiérka Radičová by si priala mať v tejto budove múzeum komunizmu. Podľa mňa dobrá voľba a hlavne bude vynikajúce ak sa ten projekt podarí. :cheers:

http://www.sme.sk/c/5793281/skanzen-komunizmu-na-urade-vlady.html




























Z novej budovy urobia múzeum komunizmu. „Chcem, aby sme tu dali k dispozícii aj pôvodnú literatúru, aby tu boli aj filmy a prednášky,“ povedala Radičová.

„Táto spodná miestnosť je úplne ideálna aj na konanie konferencií a prednášok. Dúfam, že sa stane miestom výkladu aj pre učiteľov základných a stredných škôl,“ 

http://www.sme.sk/c/5789618/na-urade-vlady-bude-muzeum-komunizmu.html#ixzz1FlowXkLP


----------



## seem

seem said:


> Keď sa prejdete po našich mestách a dedinách, nemôžete si nevšimnúť ako *zle* a nevkusne *sa rekonštruujú budovy*.


Len nedávno som o tom písal -




I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


----------



## seem

seem said:


> Keď sa prejdete po našich mestách a dedinách, nemôžete si nevšimnúť ako zle a nevkusne sa rekonštruujú budovy. Najhoršie je že veľa starých vidieckych domov sa počas minulého storočia (teda hlavne počas normalizácie) veľmi radikálne prestavalo. Okná sa vybúrali, zdvojnásobila sa ich veľkosť, dom dostal pre to obdobie typickú brizolitovú omietku a novú krytinu, zvyčajne strieborný/červený plech alebo škridlu (čo bol ten lepší prípad). Aj veľa kostolov, radníc atď. prešlo rekonštrukciami, nie až tak zásadnými, ale mnohým doteraz ostala plechová strecha (napr). Veľa z takýchto stavieb sa zle rekonštruuje, musím žiaľ povedať, že čím východnejšie na SVK, tým je to horšie. Akurát som náhodou našiel nejaký fajn príklad dobrej rekonštrukcie kostola -


A niekedy by pomohlo len trocha vkusu -


----------



## seem

Toto určite patrí sem. :yes:


----------



## bailey

^^ :bow: wow ... that's really nice


----------



## seem

^^ Hej a to obzvlášť na naše pomery. :cheers:

Akurát rekonštruujú aj hlavné námestie. Hrad je tiež dobre udržiavaný, je tam hotel a reštaurácia. Už som tam dlho nebol (jeden rok ale to som vtedy len prešiel na bicykli cez mesto ďalej na východ) ale ak si dobre pamätám tak je to celkom príjemné mesto. 










Ak sa nemýlim toto je výhľad z veže.










Letecký pohľad na Liptovský Hrádok










Budova 1. lesníckej školy s lipovou alejou










Národopisné múzeum Liptova a Ovčiarske múzeum Liptovský Hrádok










Hrad


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

o par mesiacov tam budem tak potom by som to nacvakal.

EDIT: konieckoncov aj (skoro) vedlajsia Demanova je celkom dobry kandidat do "Obnovy Slovenska".


----------



## seem

Už len podľa tej na krátko pokosenej trávy vidno že sa o to miesto staraju. Autor píše že je to v dedinke Urvad, ale nedokážem vygoogliť žiadnu takú obec na Slovensku (aj mimo neho).










Drahoslav Horvath


----------



## SunshineBB

seem said:


> Už len podľa tej na krátko pokosenej trávy vidno že sa o to miesto staraju. Autor píše že je to v dedinke Urvad, ale nedokážem vygoogliť žiadnu takú obec na Slovensku (aj mimo neho).












Kaplnka Sv. Martina


----------



## seem

^^ Vďaka.

Treba uznať že je to veľmi príjemná zmena k lepšiemu. Neviem si predstaviť čo sa tomu dá vytknúť. :cheers:


----------



## seem

Toto patrí určite aj sem.



seem said:


> A teraz niečo aktuálnejšie.
> 
> *Donovaly*
> 
> Toto je ok..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jankes.blog.sme.sk/c/241730/Donovaly.html


----------



## SunshineBB

nevidim rozdiel medzi prvou a druhou fotkou. podla coho si to zhodnotil?


----------



## RoyaaaalFlush

SunshineBB said:


> nevidim rozdiel medzi prvou a druhou fotkou. podla coho si to zhodnotil?


Tebe pride ten hotel Residence (neviem ci sa tak presne vola ale je to totalna masovka) na druhej fotke uplne vpravo ako tak vydarena novostavba oproti tym prvym dvom projektom?


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

ZS s krytou plavarnou a hriskom s umelou travou, kde hraju vsetky vekove kategorie, na Hurbanovej ul. v Martine


----------



## seem

SunshineBB said:


> nevidim rozdiel medzi prvou a druhou fotkou. podla coho si to zhodnotil?


Stačí sa tam ísť prejsť. Na jednej strane snáď 10 poschodový hotel, medzi ním a ďalšou veľkou budovou gýčové chatky natreté tak ako sa ktorému majiteľovi páčilo. Dole pri hl. ceste veľké parkovisko, na ňom dve goralské koliby atď. atď. :nuts:

A toto som objavil v prievidzkom vlákne - 

http://www.bojnice.sk/index.php?id_menu=39598

Mňa osobne to veľmi potešilo kedže toto mestečko je jedno z mojich obľúbených. Dúfam že sa v budúcnosti budú rekonštruovať aj okolité ulice. :cheers:




























Takéto mestečká by si mali brať príklad od Skalice. 

http://www.ephoto.sk/photopointy/photopointy-sk/trnavsky-kraj/skalica-slobodne-kralovske-mesto/


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

*TRENČIANSKE TEPLICE: REKONŠTRUKCIA CENTRÁLNEJ ČASTI NÁMESTIA *



> Kompletná rekonštrukcia je financovaná z fondov EÚ a rozpočtu Mesta Trenčianske Teplice a bude prebiehať v druhej polovici roka 2010. Celková náklady sa pohybujú na úrovni 1, 39 mil. Eur. Nové námestie bude obsahovať dlažbu z prírodného kameňa, dve vodné fontány, pitnú fontánku, pódium na promenádne koncerty, verejné osvetlenie, kamenné a lavičkové sedenie, pripomienku kostola a záhradnú zeleň.


Vizualizácie vo vačšom formáte sú na adrese:
http://www.kupele-teplice.sk/novinky/647/


----------



## seem

Kostol v Šenkviciach



















Celkom príjemná vinohradnícka vieska -


----------



## wuane

^^Zaujimavost,jedna z najvacsich megaviesok na Slovensku 
Takmer 4500 obyvatelov a jeden koniec od druheho je vzidaleny cez 4km.Tuto skutocnost vysvetluje fakt,ze Senkvice vznikli spojenim dvoch obci.Taktiez sa tam nachadza vyznamny producent vina na Slovensku,firma Karpatska perla,a za zmienku stoji aj velka prekladka zeleznicnej trate v blizkosti obci,znama pod nazvom Senkvicka estakada.Pri vystavbe zeleznicneho koridoru bola aj velmi pekne obnovena stanica s okolitym priestranstvom .


----------



## seem

wuane said:


> a za zmienku stoji aj *velka prekladka zeleznicnej trate* v blizkosti obci,znama pod nazvom *Senkvicka kaskada*.


Tak to by bol svetový unikát.


----------



## wuane

^^sorry,ma to byt estakada ze?  editnem,samozrejme,na pobavenie tu tvoj quote nechaj ,na pamiatku


----------



## SunshineBB

seem said:


> Stačí sa tam ísť prejsť. Na jednej strane snáď 10 poschodový hotel, medzi ním a ďalšou veľkou budovou gýčové chatky natreté tak ako sa ktorému majiteľovi páčilo. Dole pri hl. ceste veľké parkovisko, na ňom dve goralské koliby atď. atď. :nuts:


na tej tvojej druhej fotke su oproti obchodu vedla kostola dve apartmanove bytovky, Plesnivec a Horec. Na nich som robil majstra, cize Donovaly mam velmi dobre schodene, prave preto som sa cudoval. Ja totiz za podarenu architekturu na Donovaloch povazujem vynimocne tieto dve stavby, zbytok by tam nemal byt. Urcite nie ten velky hotel, tie male budy a urcite by nemala stat ani jedna stavba na druhej strane cesty (z tej prvej fotky) . ale to je len moj nazor.


----------



## seem

^^ Mal by som sa tam ísť niekedy po dlhej dobe zasa pozrieť v lete. Btw, budovy na prvej fotke síce nie sú úžasné ale pripadajú mi viac menej ok oproti tomu čo je na druhej strane cesty.

*Levice*




radeoNko said:


> Slubeny update
> 
> Námestie hrdinov 20.03.2011


----------



## Pederaz

Ahojte. V mojom okolí sa nachádza zrúcanina gotického kostola z 13. storočia. Viac informácii o pamiatke a fotografie si môžete pozrieť tu: http://www.apsida.sk/c/4968/stranske . 
Je to jeden z najstarších v Žilinskom okrese. Nachádza sa v peknom prostredí a turisti sa často pri ňom zastavia. Je však v katastrofálnom stave a bol by som rád keby sa ho podarilo aspoň zakonzervovať. Chcel by som využiť možnosť zapojiť sa do súťaže projektov Nadácie Orange. Je možné získať maximálne 3000 eur, avšak aj za tie sa môže podariť niečo spraviť a dostať ho do pozornosti verejnosti, aby sa tak neskôr mohli ľahšie nájsť peniaze na jeho záchranu. Neviem si však predstaviť, čo by mal taký projekt obsahovať. Vedeli by ste mi niekto poradiť, čo by som mohol urobiť a či vôbec môžem niečo urobiť vzhľadom k tomu, že som ešte študent? Mal by mať takýto projekt, určitú predpísanú formu. Je potrebné zostaviť predbežný rozpočet alebo vizulizácia predpokladaného, budúceho vzhľadu pamiatky? S kým by som mal spolupracovať?








Víziu, už nejakú mám.


----------



## misko

dve zlozky ta budu zaujimat - samosprava a majitel.
samosprava je zrejme starosta, chod za nim a vysvetli mu co mas v plane.
majitel je najdolezitejsi, ak je to obec, tak zas starosta. ak je to stat, spravuje to zrejme niektory z KPU (viz nizsie).

ked budes dohodnuty zo starostom a majitelom, zajdi za archeologmi:
potrebujes pomoct s projektom - zacnu v krajskom pamiatkovom ustave v ziline - KPU. Tiez ti mozu pomoct z archeologickeho ustavu v SAV-ke.

ti ti samozrejme pomozu v zmysle, ze ti povedia ake zasahy su alebo nie su mozne. aby si napriklad nejakym osadenim laviciek, alebo bedni nenavratne neponicil lokalitu.

samozrejme najviac zalezi, co od toho cakas. 3000 eur bude stat len stavebne-historicky prieskum. konzervacia takej veci bude stat nasobne viacej. pokial ti ide naozaj o skulturnenie okolia, nevidim v tom problem.
tiez pomaha zalozit obcianske zdruzenie. to je lahucka vec a hned sa ti bude lahsie jednat zo vsetkymi zucastnenymi zlozkami, ostatne aj s nadaciou orange.


----------



## Pederaz

Ďakujem za radu, chcel by som sa ťa spýtať ešte pár vecí. Keďže tu nemáš uvedený e-mail mohol by si mi napísať na [email protected]?


----------



## seem

S týmto by som bol celkom rád keby sa niečo robilo, tak ale zasa len raz zostane pri slovách - 



> "Je to stav, ktorý nemienime tolerovať. Vítam akúkoľvek zmenu v stavebnom zákone, ktorá by nám pomohla," zdôraznil starosta s tým, že situáciu bude riešiť v spolupráci s hlavným mestom SR. Asi 70 percent billboardov je totiž na pozemkoch hlavného mesta, približne 20 percent na území súkromníkov a 10 percent sa nachádza na pozemkoch Petržalky.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5837637/...ke-nelegalnych-tvrdi-bajan.html#ixzz1IfBtufJr


----------



## seem

:cheers:




CJone said:


> Zrekonštruované Mariánske námestie na Vŕšku v Nitre, nachádza sa tu dlažba z 18. storočia a kaplnka sv. Michala Archanjela. Odkrytá bola aj studňa, ktorú ešte dokončujú. Pribudlo osvetlenie- nové lampy a pár reflektorov v zemi. Taktiež je tu nová fontánka. Viac info a fotiek tu: http://www.nitralive.sk/spravy/hlavne-spravy/810-marianske-namestie-na-vrsku-v-nitre.html


----------



## seem

*Lietavská Svinná*

Viem si predstaviť že by to vyzeralo aj krajšie (už len keby tam nedali tu nešťastnú žltú farbu tak by to dosť pomohlo) ale treba uznať že toto je zmena k lepšiemu. kay:


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ To je ale hnus! Taka krasna kaplnka to bola a teraz uplny paskvil s tym kulturnym domom. Niekedy rozmyslam, ci sa mam z podobnych rekonstrukcii tesit alebo byt smutny. Preco vzdy davaju take vyrazna farby?? Nemaju vkus alebo si to nevedia z tej vzorky predstavit vo finale? Naozaj sa im takyto vysledok paci? Aby sa nepovedalo pridali este sikovny skleneny trojuholnik ako v 90. :lol:


----------



## seem

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ To je ale hnus! Taka krasna kaplnka to bola a teraz uplny paskvil s tym kulturnym domom. Niekedy rozmyslam, ci sa mam z podobnych rekonstrukcii tesit alebo byt smutny. Preco vzdy davaju take vyrazna farby?? Nemaju vkus alebo si to nevedia z tej vzorky predstavit vo finale? Naozaj sa im takyto vysledok paci? Aby sa nepovedalo pridali este sikovny skleneny trojuholnik ako v 90. :lol:


Ako je to dosť zlé ale asi lepšie ako to čo tam bolo pred tým. Aspoň to presklené schodisko si tam mohli odpusiť. No a kaplnka vyzerá zle, ale aspoň je udržiavaná. :hahano:


----------



## NuSo

Ja to naopak nevidím tak tragicky. Tá farba mi nepríde až taká veľmi výrazná. To čo tam bolo predtým sa rovnalo cigánskej osade.


----------



## misko

je to prisera, ta prestavba. nadstavena strecha trosku "nesadla". no hej, narabat s meritkom a objemove vztahy ci proporcie sa na architekture ucia az v prvom semestri...

nuso: takze bola tam strasna barabizna, a z toho hladiska je kazdy posun zlepsenim o 100%. ja sa ale na to divam tak, ze sa invsetovalo XYZ penazi z verejnych financii a dostali sme za nich - ehm - hovno. pretoze keby to dali urobit niekomu, kto sa architekture rozumie, tak to mohlo dopadnut perfektne a toto je vlastne presny opak toho, ako to mohlo dopadnut. a len tak naokraj, davam jeden _VELMI_ podobny objekt v cechach (aj s kaplnkou, aj vsetko) , ktory pretvoril kamil mrva:
http://archiweb.cz/buildings.php?type=arch&action=show&id=1316


----------



## ejo

miso a co je na tom take hrozne? ze sa s polorozpadnuteho uradu postaveneho za komunistov stala normalna stavba? strecha im nevysla a co ked to bol zamer co koli niecomu? vsak hadam ti robotnici nie su dementi a nepostavia pol metra strechy len tak


----------



## misko

co ma spolocneho robotnik a projektant? uff!
a normalna stavbe? uff!

zle je na tom to co som napisal. takze este raz to skusim.

mohli za tie peniaze (verejne financie) postavit velmi solidny barak. nepoviem rovno - architekturu. viz priklad z mojho odkazu. miesto toho je tam uplna spatlanina. ano, kazda zmena je od povodneho stavu k lepsiemu, ale naozaj sa mam z tohto tesit? tak to sorry.


----------



## seem

Takže do novembra by mala byť rekonštrukcia námesia v Bojniciach ukončená. 



> Centrum Bojníc obnovia za takmer 779 723 eur
> Verejnú súťaž na rekonštrukciu centra mesta vyhrala firma z Považskej Bystrice.
> 
> BOJNICE. Centrum Bojníc zrekonštruuje považskobystrická firma Sates za 779 722,55 eur bez DPH. Predpokladaná hodnota zákazky bola 790 756,30 eur bez DPH. Mesto získalo peniaze na projekt z eurofondov. Spoločnosť Sates dala v rámci verejného obstarávania najnižšiu cenovú ponuku, pričom do súťaže sa zapojili dve firmy.
> 
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://prievidza.sme.sk/c/5884835/centrum-bojnic-obnovia-za-takmer-779-723-eur.html#ixzz1MJPAAVtU





seem said:


> A toto som objavil v prievidzkom vlákne -
> 
> http://www.bojnice.sk/index.php?id_menu=39598
> 
> Mňa osobne to veľmi potešilo kedže toto mestečko je jedno z mojich obľúbených. Dúfam že sa v budúcnosti budú rekonštruovať aj okolité ulice. :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Dúfam, že to námestie plánujú rekonštruovať niekedy od septembra do novembra, lebo počas hlavnej turistickej sezóny by to bolo dosť, ako to slušne povedať - nemúdre.


----------



## seem

^^ Pôvodne sa to malo rekonštruovať už od marca.


----------



## seem

Minule som sa trocha nudil a pohral sa s myšlienkou ako by mohli naše mestá bez tých všetkých káblov. Nie zrovna ideálna fotka ale lepšiu vlastnú fotku slovenskej ulice som nenašiel. Je to urobené celkom amatérsky ale to myslím stačí na to aby sme videli ako veľmi by to mohlo byť lepšie. 

Drietoma -


----------



## Sukino

^^
That's nothing compared to Romania.
The buildings are beautiful though.


----------



## seem

Sukino said:


> ^^
> That's nothing compared to Romania.
> The buildings are beautiful though.


To je síce pravda, ale snáď sa nejdeme porovnávať s Rumunskom? 

Rýnok v Hornom Hričove - 
































































Zrekonštruovaný park v *Senci* - 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopavolfreso/sets/72157626703710294/with/5713511791/


----------



## seem

Veľmi by som si prial aby konečne tie reklamy začali miznúť z okolia ciest. 



> Na ceste z Popradu do Starého Smokovca vyrástol hustý bilbordový les. Kompetentní ich postupne rušia a novým žiadostiam dávajú červenú. Bilbordová spoločnosť od úradov žiada iba rešpektovanie zákona. Ochranári tvrdia, že „bilbordovo“ pôsobí na panorámu Tatier ako päsť na oko.
> 
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5902123/na-cestach-pod-tatrami-vyrastol-bilbordovy-les.html#ixzz1N0fInh3f


:bash:










http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cach...e8-6010-4faa-abe8-f07aa0477cb2&log=y&decrypt=


----------



## misko

a nie len v tatrach, ze...


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Osobne by som povolovanie billboardou pri dialniciach, mestkych prietahoch a cestach prvej triedy presunul do kompetencie dopravnej policie a nie stavebneho uradu, ako je to teraz (teda opravte ma ak sa mylim). Alebo ich kompletne zakazal ako to urobili v cechach.


----------



## seem

^^ Treba už niečo robiť aby začali miznúť, treba proste legislatívnu zmenu. :bash:



Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Osobne by som povolovanie billboardou pri dialniciach, mestkych prietahoch a cestach prvej triedy presunul do kompetencie dopravnej policie a nie stavebneho uradu, ako je to teraz (teda opravte ma ak sa mylim). Alebo ich kompletne zakazal ako to urobili v cechach.


V ČR ich síce zakázali ale je ich tam niekoľko násobne viac ako u nás. Tuším že v TV vraveli že miznúť by mali začať až za nejakých 10 rokov (už si nepamätám čím to bolo dané).


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

seem said:


> V ČR ich síce zakázali ale je ich tam niekoľko násobne viac ako u nás. Tuším že v TV vraveli že miznúť by mali začať až za nejakých 10 rokov (už si nepamätám čím to bolo dané).


Fakt? Ja som mal cechy za bilboardovo cistejsiu krajinu ako SVK. Co viem, tak pri cestach 1 triedy a dialniciach by mali zmiznut do ca. 2014. (Ale to som tiez len niekde cital, asi na SME)

EDIT: Inak, co je to za napad dat v Hornom Hricove zamkovu dlazbu aj na cestu cez dedinu? Ked to namrzne, tak sa to bude fasa smikat. Ale vizera to celkom slusne.


----------



## seem

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Fakt? Ja som mal cechy za bilboardovo cistejsiu krajinu ako SVK. Co viem, tak pri cestach 1 triedy a dialniciach by mali zmiznut do ca. 2014. (Ale to som tiez len niekde cital, asi na SME


Stačí keď sa prevezieš po D1 a hneď zmeníš názor.  

U nás je na D sieti možno tak 10% z toho počtu reklám čo tam oni majú.



Michal.B.Kovac said:


> EDIT: Inak, co je to za napad dat v Hornom Hricove zamkovu dlazbu aj na cestu cez dedinu? Ked to namrzne, tak sa to bude fasa smikat. Ale vizera to celkom slusne.


Tak ako to nie je hlavná cesta tak si myslím že je to ok. Aj keď po estetickej stránke sa mi tá dlažba nepáči (myslím druh dlažby).


----------



## Norkey

seem said:


> Stačí keď sa prevezieš po D1 a hneď zmeníš názor.
> 
> U nás je na D sieti možno tak 10% z toho počtu reklám čo tam oni majú.
> 
> Tak ako to nie je hlavná cesta tak si myslím že je to ok. Aj keď po estetickej stránke sa mi tá dlažba nepáči (myslím druh dlažby).


Mám ten dojem že třeba do Ústí nebo do Hradce už billboardy až na výjimky nejsou, resp. jich je tam minimum, ale nevím, tyhle dvě cesty zrovna nevyužívám. 
Špatné je to hlavně tam kde jsou smlouvy uzavřené třeba na deset let nebo na dobu neurčitou už někdy od 90.let.. http://zpravy.idnes.cz/ministerstvo...c-p8z-/domaci.asp?c=A110520_213010_domaci_hro


----------



## seem

Norkey said:


> Mám ten dojem že třeba do Ústí nebo do Hradce už billboardy až na výjimky nejsou, resp. jich je tam minimum, ale nevím, tyhle dvě cesty zrovna nevyužívám.
> Špatné je to hlavně tam kde jsou smlouvy uzavřené třeba na deset let nebo na dobu neurčitou už někdy od 90.let.. http://zpravy.idnes.cz/ministerstvo...c-p8z-/domaci.asp?c=A110520_213010_domaci_hro


D8 som prešiel pred 5 týždňami je ich tam o dosť menej ako na D1. :yes:


----------



## seem

V Starej Bystrici pribudne tento rok (už aj) rozhľadňa - 

http://www.starabystrica.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=250&Itemid=1


----------



## wuane

*Touto cestou by sme mali robit ovela viac veci*

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5918625/oprava-sarisskeho-hradu.html
:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

seem said:


> Tu v UK, čo ma prekvapilo,, sa odpadky vyhadzujú v omnoho väčšej miere kedže každý predpokladá že to aj tak niekto za nich uprace ešte v ten deň.


To je pravda a v mensej miere podobne aj vo Svajciarsku. Nemam pocit, ze by sucastna generacia anglicanov bola poriadkumilovnejsia ako generacia slovakov, ale je to tym, ze ich mesta su sustavne pucovane. A robia to poctivo.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Amrafel said:


> A kde si žil? Lebo Katalánsko nie je Španielsko


Mam odtial akurat kolegu, ktory to hrdo vyhlasuje.


----------



## KLEPETO

wuane said:


> ^^minimalne naklady mozno v Rakuskom ponimani.Na Slovensku niektore obce a mesta nemaju ani na to(v Modre v noci vypinaju niektore ulice osvetlenie,kosi sa minimalne,bordel az taky nie je co sa odpadkov tyka ale aj to by mohlo byt lepsie).Cize treba zacat problemom primeranym pre Slovenske realie.O nejakych obecnych bytoch sa da vacsinou len snivat.


Inak Modra ma dosť sklamala. Asi mala smolu na vedenie mesta počas 20 rokov. Keď to porovnám s takým Sv. Jurom tak to sú "nebe a dudy". Pritom je to ešte väčšie centrum vinárstva ako Pezinok alebo Jur a nevie to dostatočne predať. Už aj okolité dediny ako napr. Častá má nové chodníky, osvetlenie, mobiliár, hlavnú cestu. 
To modranské námestie je jedna veľká katastrofa, ktorá vyzerá ako v roku 1989. :nuts:


----------



## KLEPETO

wuane said:


> http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5918625/oprava-sarisskeho-hradu.html
> :applause::applause::applause::applause:


Za socializmu sa takéto akcie v volali "Z". Brigádovali tam ľudia, ktorý si vo svojom okolí chceli zveľadiť priestranstvo alebo postaviť dokonca škôlku a to všetko vo svojom voľnom čase bez finančnej odmeny. 
Dnes asi už nemysliteľné.


----------



## wuane

^^modranske namestie ani nepovazujem momentalne za namestie.Je to jedno velke parkovisko a zastavka busov spojena s nejakymi sluzbami.Ked si chce clovek oddychnut a posediet v klude tak su ovela lepsie miesta.Velmi pekne upravili pred casom park aj plochu pred kulturnym domom,myslim ze tato lokalita teraz preberie viac menej funkciu namestia,kym sa nieco nespravi so sucasnym namestim.

Ale mas pravdu,vedenie mesta,hlavne to posledne,riesilo vlastne zaujmy a zabomysie vojny ,a zanechalo rozpoctove provizorium,mesto je zadlzene.Robila sa aj jedna velka rekonstrukcia Vajanskeho ulice,ktora zhltla velmi vela penazi a nie je to priamo v centre,tak to pre navstevnika nie je vidiet.Nove vedenie vyzera seriozne(primatorka je architektka a je vela mladych sikovnych poslancov co ju podporuju,cize hadam skoncia spory a zacnu sa veci hybat).

Inac so Sv.Jurom si Modra nema velmi co vypichovat,pretoze sv.jur ma pamiatkovu rezervaciu a tam isli myslim aj nejake statne peniaze(alebo EU?) do obnovy namestia,no o co sa ma stara samotne mesto je dost zle-hlavny tah na BA je otrasna ulica,rozbita,hnusne podchody,ziadna ulicna ciara,choticka vystavba novych domov,zle chodniky.V tomto ma modra navrch,ale tie namestia sa v sucasnoti fakt nedaju porovnavat.

Peknym prikladom ako to ide kde sa chce je Pezinok,ktory ma sikovneho primatora pana Olivera Solgu,ktory je uz myslim teraz v tretom funkcnom obdobi a s Pezinkom urobil velmi vela.Dokonca mesto vyhralo aj ocenenie ako
najlepsie mesto pre podnikanie v SR.Centru v podstate nie je co vytknut,a pomali sa zacinaju opravovat aj ulice v sirsom centre.Este keby tak vyriesili obchvat.Okrem toho sa tam buduje velmi vela domov aj bytoviek,Pezinok rastie a ak sa nemylim,su jednym z mala mist v SR co mava ziskovy rozpocet.


----------



## KLEPETO

Priznám sa, že Modrou iba prechádzam a to väčšinou iba na bicykli, takže ako to vypadá v iných častiach mesta, neviem. Modre by okrem konsolidovania financií a dobrého vedenia pomohol aj obchvat mesta. Potom by sa dalo uvažovať o masívnejšom útlme dopravy z námestia a urobiť z neho napr. len jednosmerku a ostatnú časť veľkého priestranstva upraviť pre chodcov. Autobusové zastávky by sa zrušili tiež a celé to mini autobusko by sa presťahovalo, tak ako to urobili pred cca 3 rokmi v Senci, kde potom priestranstvo po autobusku zrekonštruovali na park s fontánou, chodníkmi, novým mobiliárom a malým záchytným parkoviskom ako ukončenie celej tej pešej komunikácie, ktorá sa tiahne s Slnečným jazerám. 
Sv. Jur má aspoň to šťastie, že tá štvorprúdovka neprechádza priamo cez jeho historický stred. Ale máš v pravdu v tom ako to okolie tej cesty vyzerá. Tiež jediné riešenie vidím v obchvate a následnej celej rekonštrukcii terajšej cesty II/502. Zrušiť druhé jazdné pruhy, opraviť postranné chodníky, vybudovať stredom pás zelene a samozrejme cyklopruhy, a pokiaľ miesto zvýši aj nejaké parkovacie miesta. 
Pezinok a jeho progres vnímam tiež dosť pozitívne a jediný problém je neustále zahlcovanie tranzitnou dopravou, kde je jediné riešenie tiež vo forme obchvatu. Samotná cesta II/502 je tiež jedna veľká katastrofa. 
No lenže toto je v réžii BSK a ja dúfam, že v horizonte 5 rokov sa to začne riešiť.


----------



## RoyaaaalFlush

Včera som sa vrátil z cesty po Orave.... je až neuveriteľné ako sa tam starajú o svoje okolie ľudia a fakt ma to prekvapilo... všade pekne upravené domčeky, záhradky atď... pripomínalo mi to Rakúsko. Nečudujem sa vôbec že v Starej Bystrici to vyzerá tak pekne ako vyzerá


----------



## KLEPETO

Jedine, čo ma po trase Kysuce-Orava-Kysuce sklamalo bola Zázrivá. Obec, ktorá prekvitá turizmom, kde je každý druhý dom penziónom ma snáď najhoršie námestie v strede dediny. Povrch z mačacích hláv, čo by mi nevadilo, keby ich nechýbali v celku na metre štvorcové, kde tu zaliate asfaltom, rozbité chodníky, obrubníky. To som nechápal. Absolútne žiadne investície do obecnej infraštruktúry a pritom tá obec musí inkasovať vcelku slušné peniaze za noclažníkov.


----------



## seem

Čerstvo zrekonštruovaný rýnok v Trebaticiach sa mi celkom páči len mohli už rovno odstrániť to neuveriteľné množstvo káblov ako to urobili aj v iných obciach. 



















http://www.trebatice.sk/?section=photogallery&section2=21

A ihrisko  -











Obec postavila aj nájomné byty -


----------



## wuane

^^tak tym kablom vazne nerozumiem.Ved tusim aj podla vyhlasky sa to ma uz vsetko davat pri najblizsej moznej rozkopavke do zeme,a ked robili hentaku velku reko tak urcite mali moznost to zakopat.TO je fakt fail.Za 5 rokov to budu rozkopavat tu peknu novu dlazbu. hno:


----------



## seem

wuane said:


> ^^tak tym kablom vazne nerozumiem.Ved tusim aj podla vyhlasky sa to ma uz vsetko davat pri najblizsej moznej rozkopavke do zeme,a ked robili hentaku velku reko tak urcite mali moznost to zakopat.TO je fakt fail.Za 5 rokov to budu rozkopavat tu peknu novu dlazbu. hno:


Nechápem tomu ani ja, zatiaľ som nevidel že by sa niekde zrekonštruovalo námestie/ulica a nepreložili by sa káble. Podľa vyhlášky by sa to malo prekladať pod zem iba keď sa vymieňa vedenie pokiaľ sa nemýlim. Ale nerozumiem prečo sa to nemohlo robiť keď sa rozkopali cesty vo všetkých SK dedinách kvôli kanalizácii. 

V Turzovke vymieňajú klasické kontajnery za polopodzemné. Na Slovensku som ešte nič také nevidel, ale úplne rovnaké majú napr. aj v Talianskych Alpách -

"Mesto Turzovka pristúpilo k novému separovanému systému - polopodzemné kontajnery. Kontajnery lepšie využívajú priestor zberného miesta, zvyšujú estetický vzhľad a čistotu okolia."

http://kysuce.sme.sk/c/5094482/nove-odpadkove-kose.html


----------



## caicoo

chvalim, neviete ako to funguje? doposial som sa s takym typom kosov nestretol, este by to chcelo nahradit stare plechove smetiaky na netriedeny odpad


----------



## marish

seem said:


> Na Slovensku som ešte nič také nevidel, ale úplne rovnaké majú napr. aj v Talianskych Alpách


aj vo francuzskych 



caicoo said:


> chvalim, neviete ako to funguje? doposial som sa s takym typom kosov nestretol, este by to chcelo nahradit stare plechove smetiaky na netriedeny odpad


neviem sice, na co presne sa pytas, ale asi na toto:
http://www.poziadavka.sk/ponuky/ponuka-35846/Polopodzemne-kontajnery


----------



## caicoo

^^vdaka za link marish...islo mi hlavne o to vyprazdnovanie


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Vo svajci docela bezne, zvacsa na separovany odpad a uplne zakopane v zemi.


----------



## seem

Fotky rekonštrukcie námestia v Bojniciach - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79278528&postcount=506

Nechápem prečo nemohli začať už v Marci/Apríli.


----------



## seem

Celkom sa nám za posledné 2 roky rozbehli rekonštrukcie námestí, rýnkov a ulíc na vidieku, čo ma samozrejme len a len teší.. 




I.B.MOGAJ said:


> To mi pripada,ako by si sa spustal na vlastnom panstve...Ja pridam namestie z Partizanskej,povodne Nemeckej,Lupce,krasny zrekonstruovany katolicky a aj evanjelicky kostol.


----------



## NuSo

Ten ružový domček, to si mohli odpustiť.  Vyzerá ako dedinský bordel.


----------



## wuane

ach jaj,uprimne zavidim.Krasne namestie,super dlazba.


----------



## seem

*Nové nábrežie v Námestove*

"Rekonštrukcia nábrežia bude pozostávať z úpravy brehu. Nebudú chýbať kamenné schody, ktoré budú siahať až na dno priehrady. Súčasťou bude aj cyklochodník, verejné osvetlenie, lavičky, preliezky, či spevnené plochy.
Nový komplex vytvorí lepšie podmienky pre všetkých občanov na kultúrnych a športových podujatiach. Slávnostnej ceremónie sa zúčastnili viacerí hostia. Po úvodných príhovoroch a kultúrnom programe sa tak v Námestove poklepaním základného kameňa začala rekonštrukcia nábrežia Oravskej priehrady."

http://www.tvoravia.sk/clanok/sk/Nove-nabrezie-v-Namestove


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Výborný projekt. Som zvedaví na skutočnosť po realizácií. kay:
Aj keď vodu moc nemusím, stavby pri vode a s ňou spojené sa mi vždy páčia.


----------



## seem

Ešte raz Blatnica. Na Slovenské pomery sa im tam veľmi dobre darí zachovávať pôvodný ráz obce, tento týždeň sa tam chystám pozrieť tak snáď niečo pofotím. 



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Z Blatnice.





I.B.MOGAJ said:


>





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Caro Blatnice.





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> ...a macacia pohoda.



Majú aj krásny, ale žiaľ stále chátrajúci kaštiel -



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Zatial chatrajuci kastiel v Blatnici.


Múzeum na námestí -



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Kuria,veza kostola a svetlo nebeske...


Mlyn -



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Drevena krasa v blatnickom mlyne...





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> A voda si kludne tecie dalej.





I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


Nádhera :cheers:



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Este Blatnica





I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Plesovica nad Blatnicou.


----------



## marish

^^ velmi pekne. je tam cisto, ale nie tak sterilno ako v rakuskych dedinach. kay:


----------



## wuane

^^presne.Mali by sme ist touto cestou.Pacia sa mi tie neomietnute stavby.Rozpravkove medovnikove chalupky treba nechat bohatym ,tu zila sedlac a podla toho aj tie dediny vyzerali.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Vsimnite si tu fotku, kde sa robi sindel na streche tej drevenice. Mozno ma poucite, ale zda sa mi, ze ten polkruhovy dekorativny prvok na vrchu stitu patri k Oravskej architekture a nie Turcianskej. Taka globalizacia myslim.

Inak je to krasna dedina, bodaj by s tym kastielom uz nieco poriesili.


----------



## seem

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Vsimnite si tu fotku, kde sa robi sindel na streche tej drevenice. Mozno ma poucite, ale zda sa mi, ze ten polkruhovy dekorativny prvok na vrchu stitu patri k Oravskej architekture a nie Turcianskej. Taka globalizacia myslim.
> 
> Inak je to krasna dedina, bodaj by s tym kastielom uz nieco poriesili.


Videl som to už na viacerých domoch, ale pravda je že je to typické pre Oravu, je toho ale dosť aj na domoch v Turci, napr. aj na vernej replike rodného domu Jána Kollára v Mošovciach -










http://www.muzeum.sk/default.php?obj=muzeum&ix=mjk

Pre Turiec sú ale skôr typické strechy s "zrezaným štítom". Jeden pekný dom s takouto strechou si tu raz poslal aj ty, možno že za to môže aj Nemecký vplyv v Turci (pred WW2 20% obyvateľstva tvorili Nemci) -



PosoniumAster said:


>


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Hej, toto su prave tie nemecke, ktore su uplne ine nez slovenske (zial, je ich velmi malo). S tym Kollarom mas asi pravdu, ved to je verna kopija.


----------



## seem

^^ Ale domov s takto "zrezaným štítom" je tu celkom dosť, aj veľmi veľa novostavieb naväzuje na tieto stavby, aj keď pravdepodobne nechcene kedže sa jedná o obyčajné katalógové domy. 

Aj v martinskom skanzene (v Turčianskej časti skanzenu) sú domy s takou strechou a ako vidno tie prvky sa často kombinovali - 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/171762/Martin-MSD-10

Táto hospodárska budova vyzerá ako vystrihnutá z podhoria Álp -










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/171757/Martin-MSD-05


A takéto "germánskejšie" domy sa nájdu aj na Orave - 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/171396/Zuberec-06

Nemci mali dosť veľký vply na vidieckej architektúre v oblastiach kde žili (to by bolo úžasné keby sme tie roky boli radšej pod Rakúskom  ), zopár príkladov z dediniek z rôznych regiónov Slovenska kde žili nemci -

Špania Dolina - 










Počty obyvateľov sa v mnohých slovenských dedinách za posledných 100 rokov nezmenili, ale žiaľ pôvodnú ľudovú architektúru zničili necitlivé prestavby a hlavne ju nahradili typizované domy. "Hauerland" resp. okolie Kremnice, ešte pred 2. svetovou vojnou tvorili väčšinu dedín len takéto domy  - 

článok o týchto domoch - http://kremaho.blogspot.com/2011_03_30_archive.html



















Spiš -


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Predstavte si, ze by to neboli znicili, prechadzali by sme Kremnickymi Banami, Turcekom, Kunesovom, Krahulami, Sklenym - a vsade by boli taketo domy. Ten dom co som postoval, je moja chalupa a v celom Sklenom je dnes pomerne malo drevenic. Prevladaju nevkusne kocky s brizolitovou omietkou.










Toto je este zaber zo zimy, je tam vidno aj okolite chalupy, mame stastie, ze tvorime taku malu rezervaciu.


----------



## seem

^^ Tie domy sa zbúrali a veľa z nich nahradili Šumperáky a klasické "kocky" ktoré do takého prostredia naozaj nepatria. Keď sa chce tak moderná architektúra vie byť vkusne postavená na jednom mieste s ľudovou architektúrou aj tak aby sa nestavali nejaké historizujúce búdky alebo nejaká minimalistická moderna - 

http://mojdom.zoznam.sk/cl/10063/777957/Stodola-prestavana-na-rodinny-dom


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Na penzion obnoveny kastiel v Beniciach


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Aj vdaka prispeniu znameho rodaka,zabavaca,je dnes Halic najupravenejsia obec Novohradu
















































































..v obci je niekolko novopostavenych studni - fakt nemaju chybu.


----------



## seem

Levice - 




radeoNko said:


> *Update Namestia 25.4.2011*


----------



## marish

seem said:


> *Nové nábrežie v Námestove*
> 
> "Rekonštrukcia nábrežia bude pozostávať z úpravy brehu. Nebudú chýbať kamenné schody, ktoré budú siahať až na dno priehrady. Súčasťou bude aj cyklochodník, verejné osvetlenie, lavičky, preliezky, či spevnené plochy.
> Nový komplex vytvorí lepšie podmienky pre všetkých občanov na kultúrnych a športových podujatiach. Slávnostnej ceremónie sa zúčastnili viacerí hostia. Po úvodných príhovoroch a kultúrnom programe sa tak v Námestove poklepaním základného kameňa začala rekonštrukcia nábrežia Oravskej priehrady."
> 
> http://www.tvoravia.sk/clanok/sk/Nove-nabrezie-v-Namestove


toto nabrezie si zaisto pojdem pozriet!


----------



## Phill

marish said:


> toto nabrezie si zaisto pojdem pozriet!


no nie je to bohviečo  ale tá druhá je /edit. relatívne/ vpohode


----------



## R1S0

seem said:


> ^^ Keď sa chce tak moderná architektúra vie byť vkusne postavená na jednom mieste s ľudovou architektúrou aj tak aby sa nestavali nejaké historizujúce búdky alebo nejaká minimalistická moderna


lenze na to potrebujes rozhladeneho investora,a priznajme si,drviva vacsina naroda sa vidi v katalogaci s vygrcanymi odtienmi fasady.... :bash:


----------



## Kachle

*Kremnica*

http://ziar.sme.sk/c/6010196/obnova-namestia-kremnica-stavebnej-firme-za-prace-naviac-nezaplati.html

Cely tento projekt je ťažká zhovädilosť, úplne zbytočne sa vyťali skoro všetky stromy na námestí. Celé je to len o tom, že boli peniaze z EÚ, tak sa projekt musel rozbehnúť, bez ohľadu na to, či je to naozaj potrebné. Teraz sa bude aspoň 20 rokov čakať, kým tie nové stromy dorastu do stavu, v ktorom boli ešte tuto jar.
V Kremnici sa medzitým vybyvávajú staré krásne domy, pretože mesto tam presúva neprispôsobivých . Tuto jar zbúrali pekný starý (samozrejme po Rómoch zničený) dom a stavajú tam štandardnú novodobú nudnú kocku. A nikomu to ani nevadí.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Mozno toto patri aj sem.



I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Ak ste par rokov neboli v Harmaneckej jaskyni,tak sa budete divit - nova restika "Cierna ovca ,umele jazierko i original kacica...


----------



## seem

Mňa posledný týždeň milo prekvapila Demänovská jaskyňa Slobody, od hotela Fis až k vstupu vedie nový chodník aj s novými lavičkami, záchody boli čisté a bezplatné. Ešte mi tam chýbala lepšia reštaurácia a viac informácii ohľadom jaskyne atď.

Taktiež je v Demänovskej doline nový chodník popri ceste z Demänovej až k vstupu do Ľadovej jaskyne.


----------



## wuane

^^praveze ja sa domnievam ze korene stromu by mali celkovo podlozie spevnovat a praveze si myslim ze ich protierozne vlastnosti by mali prepadavaniu zabranovat.


----------



## zuzana

akoze vytvoria nejaku klenbu, ktora prenesie sily do inych miest? alebo ako si to myslel?


----------



## ejo

^^ k tým stromom. Už dávnejšie som zachytil info že to plánovali vyťať kôli údajnej plesni ktorá tieto stromy napadla. Viem že tam bojovali ľudia dosť proti tomu no mesto a investor sľúbili výsadbu nových. Škoda ich.
Ďalej tentokrát zdieľam podobný názor ako wuane. Stromy zabraňujú erózii.čiže ich koreňovou sústavou spevňujú pôdu a "držia pokope". keďže mesto je plné tunelov tak tá voda nemôže vyplavovať pôdu preč a nenaruša sa tak zemina. Ďalej stromy udržujú vodu čiže opäť odtiaľ neodíde silným prúdom a tak nenaruší odtoková voda pôdu..
To môj názor.

Edit: ten palec dole sa tam neviem akým zázrakom dostal. Neviem to zrušiť.

Tá dedina roka má nádherné lesy okolo. Niečo užasne .


----------



## wuane

zuzana said:


> akoze vytvoria nejaku klenbu, ktora prenesie sily do inych miest? alebo ako si to myslel?


V podstate.Ved preco sa zatravnuju a zalesnuju napriklad svahy pri dialniciach a pod?Preco sa zacne zosuvat pôda a nastane erozia po masivnych vyruboch?Korene spevnuju pôdu a drzia ju v nejakom homogennejsom celku.Samozrejme,zalezi od druhov stromov.Toto namestie je ale dost specificke svojim sklonom,a tam by som prave ocakaval bujnejsiu vegetaciu,prave z tychto dôvodov.


----------



## zuzana

wuane said:


> V podstate.Ved preco sa zatravnuju a zalesnuju napriklad svahy pri dialniciach a pod?Preco sa zacne zosuvat pôda a nastane erozia po masivnych vyruboch?Korene spevnuju pôdu a drzia ju v nejakom homogennejsom celku.Samozrejme,zalezi od druhov stromov.Toto namestie je ale dost specificke svojim sklonom,a tam by som prave ocakaval bujnejsiu vegetaciu,prave z tychto dôvodov.


lenze ked je cele podkopane chodbami, tak je to trochu iny problem ako sikmy svah pri dialniciach. to som chcela povedat ja. ale samozrejme, ze pokial sa niekto niecoho chce zbavit, dovod sa vzdy najde. takze vobec nemusi ist o tuto pricinu.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Obnova povodne prvych bytoviek v MT-Sever. Este tehlovych, potom nastupil panel...












































Postupne sa obnovi cely blok..


----------



## zuzana

tam byva jedna moja kamaratka  resp. kupili tam byt, este ho dokoncuju. pekne miesto, vo velkej miere utulne, jedine co ho trosku "spati" je ten kruhac priamo pred oknami jednej casti.


----------



## seem

^^ Super, minule som si to akurát všimol. Inak celkom nechápem prečo tieto staršie tehlové domy aspoň nanovo neomaľujú pokiaľ ich nechcú zateplovať, v Žiline akurát jeden takto omalovali na žlto a vyzerá to super.


----------



## seem

Obnovené námestie v Dolnom Kubíne - 























































http://fotky.sme.sk/fotograf/4208/pekelnikivan

Ako krásne by mohlo vyzerať to mesto nebyť priemyslu a panelákov. :cheers:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Nitrianska Blatnica: revitalizacia centralnej zony


































































zdroj a dalsie foto tu:http://www.nitrianskablatnica.sk/re...zony-obce-nitrianska-blatnica.phtml?id3=66924


----------



## radeoNko

niceee


----------



## seem

Bojnice 




CHRUSTO10 said:


> Bojnicka pesia zona


----------



## seem




----------



## seem

Celkom užitočná súťaž ktorá prebieha v Malokarpatskom regióne, snáď podobné súťaže niekedy budú aj v ostatných častiach Slovenska..

v plnom rozlíšení: http://chat.obnova.sk/sites/default/files/Ocenenie_pozvanka.jpg


----------



## seem

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/4139/bardejov-chce-byt-najcistejsim-mestom-na-slovensku.html


----------



## seem

Poprad - 




PeterPP said:


> *Park pri železničnej stanici*
> 
> Pridávam niekoľko fotiek zo zrekonštruovaného parku pri železničnej stanici. Rekonštrukcia prebiehala v dvoch etapách. V oboch častiach dominuje spoločný prvok, ktorým je kolonáda, ktorá tvorí ochranu chodcov pred havranmi, ktoré hniezdia na stromoch. Havrany sú chránený druh a keďže mesto nedostalo výnimku od ministerstva životného prostredia na ich odstránenie rozhodlo sa pre kolonády v parku.


----------



## seem

*Kremnica*

To MsKS vyzerá super, podobne aj námestie, staré kocky by mohli využiť na chodníky v meste. 




cargobull said:


> Kremnica 20.11.2011
> 
> Mestske kulturne stredisko (MsKS)
> 
> vzadu este dorabaju exterier, vpredu vsetko hotovo a cez zimu idu uz prerabat interier
> 
> 
> 
> Stefanikovo namestie
> 
> este par detailov, som velmi zvedavy ake lampy tam budu, morovy stlp je uz nasvieteny, nasvieteny bude aj kazdy jeden strom + pamatna tabula pre riaditela mincovne


----------



## seem

Celkom veľa nových projektov  - 

*Beckov: Okrem hradu obnovia aj centrum obce*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/article/19540/beckov-okrem-hradu-obnovia-aj-centrum-obce/

Obec Beckov chystá obnoviť okrem hradu aj svoje centrum. „Bezprostredne súvisí s hradom a radi by sme ho mali reprezentatívne,“ uviedla koordinátorka projektov Beckova Marika Jurčacková. Na projekt Regenerácia centrálnej časti obce Beckov získali nenávratný finančný príspevok z eurofondov z Regionálneho operačného programu. Celkové predpokladané náklady sú vo výške asi 750 tis. eur.

*Vráble: Mesto bude mať klasické námestie, stavajú ho z eurofondov*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/art...at-klasicke-namestie-stavaju-ho-z-eurofondov/

Mesto Vráble bude mať klasické námestie. Doteraz tu prirodzené centrum absentovalo. Radnici sa podarilo na investíciu získať peniaze z eurofondov. Náklady predstavujú 1,3 milióna eur, mesto výstavbu spolufinancuje piatimi percentami. Práce sa začali v septembri 2010, podľa primátora Tibora Tótha postupujú podľa harmonogramu. „Skončiť by sa mali na jeseň alebo začiatkom zimy, ale ja verím, že to bude aj skôr. Bude to niečo, čo z Vrábeľ spraví ozajstné mesto a myslím, že imidž mesta sa týmto vylepší,“ povedal Tóth. Na námestí budú fontánky, potôčiky, zeleň, lavičky a verejné osvetlenie zakomponované v dlažbe. Meno zatiaľ námestie nemá, po skončení výstavby mu ho zrejme dajú poslanci.

*Topoľčany: Centrum mesta zrekonštruujú z eurofondov*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/article/19191/topolcany-centrum-mesta-zrekonstruuju-z-eurofondov/

Centrum mesta Topoľčany zrekonštruujú z eurofondov. Práce sa začali v októbri 2010 a potrvajú do konca septembra 2011. Projekt zahŕňa rekonštrukciu všetkých komunikácií a chodníkov nadväzujúcich na pešiu zónu, rekonštrukciu Parku Alexandra Dubčeka a výstavbu nových parkovacích miest. Z operačného programu Regenerácia sídiel získalo mesto na tento účel 1 576 999 eur.

*Myjava: Rekonštrukcia centra pokračuje druhou etapou*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/article/19665/myjava-rekonstrukcia-centra-pokracuje-druhou-etapou/

Rekonštrukcia centrálnej mestskej zóny v Myjave pokračuje stavebnými prácami na bývalom parkovisku pred budovou Centra B. Ide o 2. etapu prác, ktoré začali po otvorení novej komunikácie s priľahlými chodníkmi na Námestí M. R. Štefánika pri rieke Myjava v máji 2011. „V tomto území vzniklo viac ako 70 parkovacích miest, obnovila sa sieť verejného osvetlenia, pribudla nová drobná mestská architektúra v podobe lavičiek a smetných nádob, ako aj nová zeleň. Pri ceste, parkoviskách a obnovenej mestskej tržnici bolo vysadených 29 stromov a založený nový trávnik,“ informoval hovorca Myjavy Marek Hrin.

*Liptovský Mikuláš: Centrum prejde obnovou*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/article/19152/liptovsky-mikulas-centrum-prejde-obnovou/

Centrum Liptovského Mikuláša v tomto roku zrekonštruujú za 1,5 mil. €. Informoval o tom zástupca primátora mesta Jozef Repaský. „V súčasnosti sa uskutočňuje verejné obstarávanie na dodávateľa. Projekt je financovaný z 85 % z eurofondov a z 10 % zo štátneho rozpočtu. Zvyšok tvorí spolufinancovanie radnicou,“ skonštatoval.

*Stará Turá: Obnova centra mesta bude stáť takmer 560-tisíc eur*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/art...-centra-mesta-bude-stat-takmer-560-tisic-eur/

Centrum Starej Turej zrekonštruuje bratislavská firma Strabag za 559 498,28 eura bez DPH. Podľa elektronického vestníka ÚVO z 5 záujemcov predložila najnižšiu cenovú ponuku na revitalizáciu centra mesta, pričom predpokladaná hodnota zákazky bola 1 044 729,68 eura. Časť peňazí bude pochádzať aj z fondov EÚ prostredníctvom projektu Regionálny operačný program, Regenerácia sídiel. Rekonštrukcia potrvá 8 mesiacov. Za tento čas by mali v meste pribudnúť nové mosty a lávky cez Topolecký potok, verejné osvetlenie i autobusový záliv. Obnovou prejdú aj miestne komunikácie, chodníky a spevnené plochy.

*Šaľa: Centrum mesta zrevitalizujú z eurofondov*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/article/18969/sala-centrum-mesta-zrevitalizuju-z-eurofondov/

Štyri projekty z eurofondov zrealizuje Šaľa v rokoch 2011 a 2012. Prvým je obnova mestského centra zahŕňajúca miestne komunikácie, úpravu zelene a okolia kaštieľa. Ďalším projektom je revitalizácia centra mestskej časti Veča, kde opravia park pred kultúrnym domom a miestnu komunikáciu. Ako informoval primátor Martin Alföldi, radnici sa podarilo získať peniaze na domov dôchodcov a opatrenia na ochranu životného prostredia.

*BSK chce zrevitalizovať unikátny anglický park v Malinove*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/art...italizovat-unikatny-anglicky-park-v-malinove/

Anglický krajinný park, ktorý obklopuje kaštieľ v Malinove, chcú BSK a obec zrevitalizovať za peniaze EÚ. Operačný program Bratislavský kraj vyhlási budúci rok výzvu na revitalizáciu verejných priestranstiev. „Práve oprava a obnova tohto parku je našou prioritou, lebo je to jeden z mála prípadov, kde sa dajú čerpať eurofondy. V tomto zmysle sme pripravení, aby sme v Malinove obnovili prekrásny park, ktorý je raritou nielen v rámci župy, ale celého Slovenska,“ priblížil župan Pavol Frešo.

*Strabag obnoví centrum Šuňavy*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/article/17995/strabag-obnovi-centrum-sunavy/


Revitalizáciu centrálnej zóny obce Šuňava v okrese Poprad uskutoční firma Strabag Bratislava. Stavebné práce spolufinancované z europeňazí v rámci Regionálneho operačného programu v časti regenerácia sídiel, v zmluvnej cene takmer 449 tis. eur bez DPH, potrvajú 14 mesiacov od uzatvorenia zmluvy s vybraným dodávateľom a zamerané budú na komplexnú rekonštrukciu ciest, chodníkov, trávnatých plôch, parkov, autobusových zastávok a verejného osvetlenia. Strabag uspel v tendri z 3 prijatých ponúk, keď predpokladaná hodnota zákazky bola 449,5 tis. eur bez dane.

*Bratislava: Centrum Rusoviec zrevitalizovali za 986-tisíc eur*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/art...um-rusoviec-zrevitalizovali-za-986-tisic-eur/

Centrum bratislavskej mestskej časti Rusovce zrevitalizovali za eurofondy, obnova stála vyše 986-tisíc eur. Ako uviedla hovorkyňa BSK Iveta Tyšlerová, obnovené centrum slávnostne odovzdali do užívania podpredseda kraja Martin Berta a starosta Rusoviec Dušan Antoš. Projekt podľa hovorkyne patrí svojou rozlohou i finančnými nákladmi v rámci Operačného programu Bratislavský kraj (OPBK) medzi rozsiahlejšie. Podľa bratislavského župana Pavla Freša sa kraj dostáva do čela v čerpaní eurofondov v rámci celej SR. Za dobrý príklad označil aj obnovené centrum v Rusovciach.

*Partizánske: Obnova centra bude o stotisíc eur drahšia*

http://www.stavebne-forum.sk/sk/article/19671/partizanske-obnova-centra-bude-o-stotisic-eur-drahsia/


Mesto Partizánske uvoľní zo svojho rozpočtu ďalších 100-tisíc eur na neočakávané výdavky súvisiace s rekonštrukciou centrálnej mestskej zóny. Túto zmenu schválilo mestské zastupiteľstvo na mimoriadnom zasadnutí. Po tejto zmene predstavujú celkové oprávnené výdavky projektu vyše 1,6 milióna eur, pričom väčšinu hradí Európsky fond regionálneho rozvoja.


----------



## Sukino

seem said:


> Poprad -


Autobusova stanica uz je zrekonstruovana?


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

v lete este nevizerala


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Asi posledny neobnoveny barak "pod Maticou" v MT....

















...a susedny,po obnove, aj s namontovanymi balkonmi


----------



## seem

Kremnica




cargobull said:


> Kremnica 26.11.2011
> 
> priblizne som spocital vyznacene parkovacie miesta a dospel som k cislu okolo tych 50.....myslim ze sa tam zmesti aj okolo tych 80 mozno 100 aut ked budu stat pokial najdu volne miesto na nevyznacenych miestach pretoze je ich tam celkom aj dost
> 
> osadene dva nove kose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chodnik k byvalemu permoniku je prilis strmi nato aby bol pekne napojeny uvidime ci aj ten caka rekonstrukcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktovie ci aj tento chodnik prerobia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dokoncovanie dlazby chodnika


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Aby sa to tu trosku prebudilo, tak si dame update z Pribyliny:









































Dalsie fotky z priebehu vystavby:
http://www.pribylina.sk/rekonstrukcia-namestia
Link na vizualizaciu:
http://www.pribylina.sk/files/subory/02_vizualna-situacia.pdf


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

A este nejaky vyber z tlace:
*Krupina prišla o peniaze na obnovu námestia*
http://spravy.pravda.sk/krupina-pri...k_regiony.asp?c=A111010_142323_sk_regiony_p29
*H.BEŇADIK: Obnova námestia stála v lete na ministerských administratívach*
http://www.it24.sk/clanky?extend.67...-v-lete-na-ministerskych-administrativach.141
*Obnova najväčšieho námestia v Európe stála 1,6 milióna eur*
http://spravy.pozri.sk/clanok/Obnova-najvacsieho-namestia-v-Europe-stala-1,6-miliona-eur-/159805


----------



## Detonator789

Ta rekonstrukcia namestia v SNV sa skutocne vydarila, velmi to ziadalo vymenit stare dlazobne kocky a popraskany asfalt na zimnej ulici.


----------



## seem

Pečeňady - jedna z naj bohatších slovenských obcí, má 500 obyvateľov a 1 m € rozpočet, nové chodníky a povrchy ciest všade, káble iba pod zemou, malé námestie, zrekonštruovaný kostol, obecné byty, park atď. atď. treba si pozrieť celú fotogalériu tu. Pridám iba trocha na ukážku z tejto ukážkovej obce  
































































Všetky vyzerajú takto - 




























Obecné byty -










Centrum obce -























































Dom Služieb










Cintorín



















Športovo-relaxačné centrum


----------



## wuane

^^predpokladam ze ten rozpocet je zapricineny ciastocne kvoli blizkosti jadrovej elektrarne(?).


----------



## radeoNko

wow ja ze pozeram nemecko


----------



## seem

Presne tak. :yes:

Ak by sme to chceli porovnať s Rakúskom, tak tam má 1m € obec ktorá má okolo 1500 obyvateľov, ako napríklad Wolfstahl, teeda podľa toho to viem. Na Slovensku má rovnaká obec okolo 5x menší rozpočet.


----------



## Qwert

Takto by mali vyzerať všetky obce, nie len tie okolo jadrových elektrární. Ani tie tak všetky nevyzerajú.


----------



## wuane

niekedy je vela penazi trochu na ukor estetiky.4 ci 5 druhov povrchov na jednej fotke,ten kostol to je uplne mimo,poulicne osvetlenie uplne neperspektivne co sa tyka svetelneho smogu,nahodou EU nariadi normy(bol by som za) na to tak to mozu vymienat... nuz,asi nevedia co s peniazmi.Vlastne ani neviem co tam obdivovat


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> niekedy je vela penazi trochu na ukor estetiky.4 ci 5 druhov povrchov na jednej fotke,ten kostol to je uplne mimo,poulicne osvetlenie uplne neperspektivne co sa tyka svetelneho smogu,nahodou EU nariadi normy(bol by som za) na to tak to mozu vymienat... nuz,asi nevedia co s peniazmi.Vlastne ani neviem co tam obdivovat


Ja som si v tomto prípade všetok ten gýč odmyslel.  Hodnotil som skôr to, že je to upravené/zrenovované. Realita na iných dedinách sú rozbité cesty, chodníky žiadne, verejné osvetlenie na nevzhľadných betónových stĺpoch spolu s množstvom káblov, upravená zeleň takisto (skoro) žiadna a tak by sa dalo pokračovať.

Ak by som sa na to mal pozerať umelecky, tak je to samozrejme katastrofa.  Úplne zabité sú ti sošky. :lol:


----------



## michael89

Veľká paráda 
A keby nevedeli čo s peniazmi, môžu prispieť na kultúru, lebo to čo majú v kostole ako "organ", tak za to by som ruky a nohy sekal rad radom každému, kto je za to zodpovedný


----------



## wuane

ale sak samozrejme ze je super ze je nejaka obec upravena,ono to nie je taky problem s tym rozpoctom.Preto hovorim ze nie je to az take umenie,ale dalo by sa to spravit podla mna aj vkusnejsie.


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ale sak samozrejme ze je super ze je nejaka obec upravena,ono to nie je taky problem s tym rozpoctom.Preto hovorim ze nie je to az take umenie,ale dalo by sa to spravit podla mna aj vkusnejsie.


Asi by sa mali zriadiť aj nejaké umelecké komisie, ktoré by posudzovali umeleckú stránku verejných budov a priestranstiev, lebo väčšine ľudí jednoducho chýba vkus.  Ideálne by bolo posudzovať to aj pri súkromných stavbách, keď môžu mať na západe normy na to, čo si môžeš zasadiť na záhrade, tak prečo nie.  Mohlo by sa to volať komisia na potláčanie podnikateľského baroka.


----------



## KLEPETO

0čakávam, že takto nejako sa zmôže aj obec Sokoľany, ktorej súd uznal nárok na pozemky, na ktorých stojí časť USS Steelu. Pre malú obec to bude slušný finančný príspevok z dane nehnuteľnosti od Steelu.


----------



## poltan

Sokolany mam na skok, nebol som tam asi 2 roky ale nic vynimocne upreveneho som si tam vtedy nevsimol. 
Pridavam nasu obec odkedy mame noveho starostu snazi sa skraslovat obec ale ide to trosku tazie aj kvoli neprisposobilim obcanom (a to aj bieli). Napriklad kvety vysadene v trojuholniku http://www.velkaida.ocu.sk/fotogaleria/obec_dnes/obr21v.JPG zmizli za dva dni. takze najprv kamerovy system a az potom sa da obec skraslovat. http://www.velkaida.sk/


----------



## R1S0

to uz aky musi byt clovek degenerant,ze kradne vysadene kvietky.... hno:


----------



## Qwert

R1S0 said:


> to uz aky musi byt clovek degenerant,ze kradne vysadene kvietky.... hno:


Ak to neboli vandali, tak to bol niekto, kto si ich presadil domov. Plne v súlade s heslom kto nekradne, okráda vlastnú rodinu.


----------



## motooo

^^u nas v Seredi pred par mesiacmi niekto v noci ukradol vysadene tuje z kruhacu..druhu varku, ktoru vysadili ,taktiez..ale do tretice uz ho capli mestsky policajti..nakoniec to bol nejaky dilino az od Hlohovca z nejakej dediny..:lol:
takze taka zlodejska turistika je u nas asi novy sport..


----------



## alien

^^ v tom dome na poslednej fotke na v.p totha mozoem povedat, ze som vyrastal :cheers:


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Dalsi smutny priklad domu, kde zateplenie a modernizacia znicili povodne architektonicke stvarnenie. Kedy sa poucime? hno:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nieco z Blatnice...


----------



## smajlo

Aj u nas sa chysta konecne nieco zmysluplne tento rok. Projekt rekonstrucie Seredskeho kastiela a parku ma uz aj svoj web :

http://kastiel-a-park.sered.sk/svk


----------



## motooo

^^ skoda ze tam nemaju aj ako by to malo vyzerat..predpokladam, ze to je iba k nahliadnutiu na MsU.


----------



## smajlo

Hadam casom pribudnu aj nejake vyzosky, ale hlavne fotky z napredovania prac.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Priklad pre ine mesta - zrekonstruovana synagoga vo Vrutkach bude sluzit kulture. A co inde ...???


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

GordonBennett said:


> Maďarsko, krajina s rovnakou históriou, kultúrou, architektúrou.. mali by sme si od nich brať príklad pri výstavbe (obzvlášť toho čo je za štátne), prebehnite si tento thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545898&page=97


Suhlasim, ze nas spaja vela, ale brat si z nich priklad nepovazujem za vhodne.
Staci si prejst historizujuce nezmysly z betonu a ocele alebo s vyuzitim tondach skridlic a inych hlupost.
To ako si Madari znicili tymito nezmyslami hrady v Ostrihome, Visegrade, Budapesti, Sumegu a ine dalsie hrady to sa len tak nevidi. Rovnako kto bol v Pannonhalme a videl klastor, kde okrem modernej vystavby, ktora znicila areal v podstate nic nie je len tazko dokaze pochopit ako sa ta stavba mohla ocitnut na zozname UNESCO.


----------



## GordonBennett

To je síce možné ale ja som hovoril o tom vlákne, skús si ho prejsť  a myslím si že aj vo všeobecnosti k rekonštrukcii domov je tam omnoho lepší prístup. Žiadne poľské plechové stechy prípadne nejaká hnusná lacná čierna škridla.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

GordonBennett said:


> To je síce možné ale ja som hovoril o tom vlákne, skús si ho prejsť  a myslím si že aj vo všeobecnosti k rekonštrukcii domov je tam omnoho lepší prístup. Žiadne poľské plechové stechy prípadne nejaká hnusná lacná čierna škridla.



ty si niekedy bol v madarsku?


----------



## ejo

Jasné vo Vacove na trhoch


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

ejo said:


> Jasné vo Vacove na trhoch


Nuz tak, nemozem suhlasit, ze maju lepsi pristup.
Staci si pozriet uplne nezmysly ako hrad v Jageri alebo Hilton v Budapesti s tymi smiesnymi vezickami.

Skridlu tondach drbnu napriklad na altanok (inak sa to nazvat neda) toho co ma pripominat ostrihomsky hrad.

ak by niekto nevedel o com hovorim:









Nieco taketo by na Slovensku nikdy nepreslo. U nas bol dostatocnou hanbou Ruzomberok a jeho akoze hypernova hrad.

Prikladov ako si Madari znicili architektonicky mesta mnozstvo.

A ano v Madarsku je panelakov menej, ale jednoducho tam tiez su. Staci si zajst do Stolicneho Belehradu, Miskolcu, Salgotarjanu, Tatabanye atd atd..

Jedine co fakt kvitujem je mnozstvo reklam u nas. S tym treba co najskor nieco robit..

Teda vobec nie je pravda, ze mame zly pristup. U nas je historickych pamiatok nepomerne viacej ako v Madarsku a rekonstrukcia preto trva dlhsie. Ale napriklad aj vcera, ked som isiel na Katarinku ma prijemne prekvapil Trstin. v strede dediny, kedysi stala uplna ruina, rozpadnuty krasny zamocek. Pohlad na zaplakanie. Vcera, ked som tadial prechadzal potesilo ma, ze bol velmi citlivo zrekonstruovany. Toho co sa vsetko na Slovensku obnovilo je na tomto threade minimum. Chybaju tu napriklad Velke Uherce, Brhlovce, Betliar, Tomasov atd atd..Teraz uz napriklad aj Roznava..


----------



## NuSo

Čo sa týka Tomášova, postačí vám pozrieť si Búrlivé Víno.


----------



## ejo

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Nuz tak, nemozem suhlasit, ze maju lepsi pristup.
> Staci si pozriet uplne nezmysly ako hrad v Jageri alebo Hilton v Budapesti s tymi smiesnymi vezickami.


Ja som s tebou neoponoval myslel som to tak, že Gordom bol v madarsku vo Vacove (Vác) na trhoch ked si sa ho spýtal či nebol nikdy v Maďarsku. 
S časti súhlasím ale ani nemožno povedať, že sa u nás opravujú pamiatky vo veľkom je tu veľká byrokracia a pamiatkári frflú nad všetkým a veľmi ťažko sa dá s nimi dohadovať (veľakrát človeka buzerujú za maličkosti a veci ktoré sa dajú odstrániť ale inokedy im nevadí ked niekto zrútí určitú čast historickej budovy). Štát by mal viacej podporovať opravu pamiatok či už v z fondov na zníženie nezamestnanosti alebo cez štátnu Slovensku záručnu a rozvojovú banku a poskytnúť tak obciam financie na ich opravu s minimálnym úrokom. Veľa zdruzení sa snaží niečo robiť ale čo s toho keď napredujú myšacím tempom. Dokonca aj čachtice by chceli pokračovať v obnove hradu len zas financie a Eu fondy sú tiež náročné.


----------



## Michal87

ja sa teda pochválim jednou peknou obnovou kúrie v našej dedinke. jeden z tých pozitívnych príkladov ako sa dá z polorozpadnutej ruiny spravit hlavná atrakcia obce. V súčasnosti je uz aj asi 90 % interiéru zariadeného a niekedy na jar sa plánuje slávnostné otvorenie. 
nemám vlastné foto, tak len takto sprostredkovane.
pocas rekonstrukcie (foto asi firmy co robila kurenie), strecha uz bola nova v tej dobe:

http://www.intherma.sk/sk/Nyariovska-kuria-Bucany

a takto vyzerá v súčasnosti po komplet rekonstrukcii:

http://www.atelierdv.sk/pamiatkove-objekty-obnova-nyarovskej-kurie.htm

Rekonstrukcia bola hradená z eurofondov a bol to dlhy (od roku 2006 doteraz) a narocny proces, kde najvacsie problemy boli v suvislosti s verejným obstaravanim, boli tahanice s vitazom sutaze, ten sa viackrát menil, jeden z vitazov zacal rekonstruciu tym sposobom, ze pred zimou zhodil povodnu strechu a nechal stavbu tak, hrozilo uplne zrutenie celeho objektu a tak. taka slovenska klasika... nastastie tento pribeh bude mat stastny koniec.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Na Slovenske pomery vyborna obnova, trocha ma mrzi ta nova omietka, ale historicke omietky aj fragmenty sa daju restaurovat a prezentovat (u nas sa to skoro nedeje). No to uz je mozno taka moja prazska deformacia.


----------



## Michal87

myslim, ze sa snazili zachranit a zrestaurovat co sa dalo. napr. na priecieli nad vchodom nasli latinský nápis villa solitude (vila samota) a ten tam zachovali a zrestaurovali. taktiež v interiéri nasli casti starých omietok a ak sa nemýlim aj tie sa restaurovali. len dlhe roky sluzil objekt, okrem iného, ako obecne byty a najomnici sa na stave dost poznacili...


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

Michal87 said:


> myslim, ze sa snazili zachranit a zrestaurovat co sa dalo. napr. na priecieli nad vchodom nasli latinský nápis villa solitude (vila samota) a ten tam zachovali a zrestaurovali. taktiež v interiéri nasli casti starých omietok a ak sa nemýlim aj tie sa restaurovali. len dlhe roky sluzil objekt, okrem iného, ako obecne byty a najomnici sa na stave dost poznacili...



jedine co sa mi nepaci je absolutne ujeta fontana, nerozumiem preco do historickych parkov davaju moderne prvky, to vyzera byt take cisto slovenske specifikum...najlepsim prikladom je sad janka krala, od lamp az po lavicky, s uplnym top v podobe betonovych ohrad altankov


----------



## ejo

*Novú etapu využitia časti bývalého štátneho majetku odštartoval dnešný deň otvorených dverí.*

http://zvolen.sme.sk/c/7659498/z-kravina-je-restauracia-a-penzion.html

takze uz to otvorili


----------



## Render System

Pekne to porobili. Som aj rozmyslal ked som chodil okolo ze co z toho asi chcu spravit.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Obnova dvoch meštianskych domov v Kremnici*

https://flic.kr/p/JPzgf8 

https://flic.kr/p/KKYS86 

https://flic.kr/p/KjRdcL


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Turčianske Teplice, obnova kúpeľných domov na Grandhotel Elisabeth*

https://flic.kr/p/KKYWVT 

https://flic.kr/p/JPzmiz 

Inštalovanie pôvodného liatinového zábradlia

https://flic.kr/p/KH61ud 

Vkusná obnova kamenného sokla

https://flic.kr/p/KACqSh


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Banská Štiavnica, veľký fotoupdate*

Evanjelické lýceum (1827-1830), chodili sem odobnosti ako Sládkovič, Petőfi atd. Dlhoročne chátrajúca budova sa konečne obnovuje.

https://flic.kr/p/KvJH4w 

https://flic.kr/p/KvJHZE 

https://flic.kr/p/K1wavc 

https://flic.kr/p/K1w8uZ 

Jedna mimoriadne podarená obnova. Brizolitová znehodnotená stavby získala kultivovaný historizujúci charakter.

https://flic.kr/p/KMA9s1 

Ďalšie obnovy prebiehajú, v Štiavnici postupne ubúda zanedbaných kútov.

https://flic.kr/p/KvJDf9 

https://flic.kr/p/K1w52g 

https://flic.kr/p/KMAaQ1 

https://flic.kr/p/KQ9Ho4 

https://flic.kr/p/KQ9FHF 

https://flic.kr/p/KMAdkG


----------



## baleadasena

To lýceum veľmi potešilo. :cheers:


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Sanácia ohrozeného kostolíka v Zacharovciach*

Gotický reformovaný kostol v Zacharovciach, ktorý v roku 2001 prišiel o barokovú zvonicu, ktorá sa zrútila, prechádza konečne obnovou. Z peňazí z Nórskych fondov bolo opravené zastrešenie. Plánujú sa ďalšie práce.

http://www.rimava.sk/spravy-z-regionu/oprava-stredovekeho-kostola-by-mala-pokracovat-po-nej-ho-chcu-vyuzivat-aj-na-koncerty/


https://flic.kr/p/e9KrbA 
Autor Mike Gembicky, fotografia z Flickru


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Zacharovce*

Spomínaný kostol s novou strechou. Nie je to žiadna nádhera, ale vďaka aj za ňu!

https://flic.kr/p/L8MWN5 

https://flic.kr/p/KmeQLw 

https://flic.kr/p/LfcB4q 

Trocha zacharovskej romantiky

https://flic.kr/p/LfcBFh


----------



## KosiceKabulovic

https://flic.kr/p/e9KrbA 
Autor Mike Gembicky, fotografia z Flickru[/QUOTE]

Ta fotka je super!!

Super impresia! Ta fotka by mohla byt aj niekde v rumunsku. Tie elektricke kable a vyschnuta trava. Rimava je aj najchudobnejsia cast slovenska.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Bývalé Evanjelické lýceum, Banská Štiavnica*

Je už opravené, vo veľmi príjemnej jemnej farebnosti. Všimnite si novej výmaľby v tympanóne. Neviete niekto čo tam bude po obnove? Postupne v Štiavnici nezostane ani jeden zanedbaný dom. :cheers:

https://flic.kr/p/QUU4gp 

https://flic.kr/p/PCxVnb 

https://flic.kr/p/PCxV6Q 

https://flic.kr/p/QUU4JD
(sorry za kvalitu, bola už tma)


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Nová fasáda Mincovne Kremnica*

https://flic.kr/p/XNHyA3 

https://flic.kr/p/XNHz7U 

Tie autá, tak absurdne zaparkované na výpadovke, to bolo kvôli Kremnickým Gagom.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Banská Štiavnica*

Obnova historických objektov, Štiavnica nám neustále krásnie 

Rozšírenie Pivovaru Erb, Novozámocká ulica

https://flic.kr/p/XezQbZ

https://flic.kr/p/XRSEqd 

Trojičné námestie

https://flic.kr/p/XezRea 

https://flic.kr/p/XezQCv

https://flic.kr/p/XRSDYw

Obnovený Dom Maríny

https://flic.kr/p/XRSEdQ

Obnovená fasáda bývalého evanjelického lýcea

https://flic.kr/p/XezPt6

https://flic.kr/p/XezPEZ 

https://flic.kr/p/XRSDEW


----------



## Rybiz

*Najkrajšia obnovená pamiatka roka - Nadácia SPP*

Nadácia SPP pomohla obnoviť niekoľko pamiatok po celom Slovensku a teraz beží hlasovanie o najkrajšiu z nich. Ak chcete môžete aj zahlasovať:

http://pamiatkaroka.spp.sk/


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Turčianske Teplice- Royal Palace ******

Historické kúpeľné domy Kollár a Malá Fatra po obnove na luxusný hotel. Príjemná a citlivá obnova týchto pamiatok. Prekvapilo, že názov už nie je Elisabeth, ktorý bol plánovaný a vracal sa k pôvodnému názvu hotela z čias Rakúska-Uhorska, ale obligátna anglická floskula Royal Palace. 

https://flic.kr/p/23eFxcz 

Fasáda Modrého kúpeľa bola rekonštruovaná do pôvodnej (predvojnovej) podoby

https://flic.kr/p/Ji47n4 

Atrium smerom do parku s novou dlažbou, akási betónová dlažba, škoda, že nedali kameň

https://flic.kr/p/DzSjAv 

https://flic.kr/p/23eFxMc 

Interiéry sú veľmi decentné, možno trochu príliž dekoratívne, ale neurazí. Zdá sa, že zachovali maximum pôvodných detailov.

https://flic.kr/p/23c3YcG 

Schodisko s krásnou originálnou vitrážou (s erbom Kremnice, ktorej kúpele TR patrili) 

https://flic.kr/p/DzSmmK 

https://flic.kr/p/23c3XG3 

Spoločenská sála

https://flic.kr/p/23c3YkN 

Veľmi ma potešilo osadenie pôvodnej kamennej tabule s vročením 1593, ktorá pochádza z dnes už neexistujúcej Kamenice, najstaršieho kúpeľa v TR

https://flic.kr/p/F6YCMb


----------



## R1S0

ta vitraz na schodisku je super.... edit: aj ked po zvacseni fotky sa zda, ze tam okno realne nie je a skor ako vitraz je to mozaika?)


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Je to vitráž. Pohľad z vonku (v noci) 

https://flic.kr/p/22bUQUm


----------



## R1S0

tak potom je to 2x super :applause:


----------



## Adrian4

Neuveriteľná zmena. Pamätám si keď som tam ako dieťa chodil do kúpeľov a na tej terase mali lehátka


----------



## bolkop

Po kompletnej obnove otvoria v sobotu Mierové námestie


----------



## BHT

Skupina dobrovoľníkov z Čadce pracuje na veľmi zaujímavej iniciatíve, ktorej cieľom je zrevitalizovať čas nábrežia Kysuce:








Zmena nábrežia Kysuce v Čadci: projekt Lavička si hľadá kamošku


KERIC sídli pri rieke a už dlhšie v nás dozrievalo rozhodnutie zmeniť nábrežie rieky Kysuca pred našou budovou. Odhodlanie sme sa snažili premeniť na činnosť a na jeseň sme začali viac diskutovať o tejto zmene a naplánovali sme kroky, ako sa k zmene dopracovať. Na začiatku boli dotazníky, rokova...




www.mojekysuce.sk


----------



## pezca

Na toto som dosť zvedavý, budú to musieť spraviť naozaj pevne. Predsa len Kysuca je horská rieka, ktorá má poriadnu silu a po letných prietržiach sa rozvodní raz dva (bol som tam vlani v lete a po poriadnej prietrži voda siahala asi meter pod mostovku toho mosta v pozadí). Ale vyzerá to luxusne, to musím uznať a držím palce.


----------



## BHT

*Zo starej školy v Hriňovej má byť zariadenie pre seniorov























*
http://myzvolen.sme.sk/c/22658617/v-hrinovej-pripravuju-vlastne-zariadenie-pre-seniorov-bude-v-skole-na-lazoch.html


----------

